# Minidreams INC. Auction Block !



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! Well i decided just to start this topic for all the MINIDREAMS INC. auction Block ! 

I will use this topic for all the kits , built ups , and parts that i will be putting up on the auction block ! 

What the finial bid is is what it will sale for ! So if you want it BID on it ! 

I Will ship went payment is recevied ! All bids include shipping ! 


Again Dont play games ! I will post the deadbeats ! 


So if i post anything in here it will SALE ! Screw the what you want for it in all the PMs Bid on it til you think its worth more then you think it should be ! 

I want to thank those that have bought from my auctions already ! 


GOOD LUCK ! And Happy Bidding !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

$2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Built Acura type R !

This is a full detailed kit ! Motor interior , The paint is all PPG schoo; bus yellow and black ! Custom made hood , The rest is box stock ! This was showin in 2002 in the tuner classes and Never placed 1 st but has a few 3rd and 1 2nd place win ! So be sure this is a great Built Car ! 

Good Luck and have fun!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 07:10 PM~6175294
> *$2 :biggrin:
> *


I wasnt ready yet ! LOL! Ok go !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 06:14 PM~6175328
> *I wasnt ready yet !  LOL! Ok go !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 07:10 PM~6175294
> *$2 :biggrin:
> *



$2.01


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Sep 14 2006, 06:21 PM~6175381
> *$2.01
> *


cheap ass :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 14 2006, 07:24 PM~6175408
> *cheap ass  :angry:
> *


LOL damn skippy!! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

$3.00


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

$3.00


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

i would pay 20 buck's for it but my money is no good around here.. :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Sep 14 2006, 07:52 PM~6175585
> *i would pay 20 buck's for it but my money is no good around here.. :twak:
> *


LOL! I see where you stand around here ! :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Sep 14 2006, 07:44 PM~6175564
> *$3.00
> *


Sorry we already have a 3.00 bid ! Please re bid ! :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i'll give u 25.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 14 2006, 09:30 PM~6176229
> *i'll give u 25.
> *


is that your bid ?


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

yeah


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 14 2006, 09:41 PM~6176327
> *yeah
> *


Cool Thanks ! 

As of now we are at 25.00 ! ANy body else ! This will run for a week ! You have plenty of time !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont be affrid to place a bid ! I have a few more as soon as this is done and dont for get Shipping is in the price of the bid !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

when is the crew cab going on the block :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by stilldownivlife_@Sep 16 2006, 12:36 AM~6184666
> *when is the crew cab going on the block  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! Thats a MINIDREAMS INC. All out project ! Its a Keeper ! 

I do have a 4 runner project coming soon !


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

thats what i figured  
but damn that thing is badddd


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2006, 07:11 PM~6175307
> *Built  Acura  type R !
> 
> This is a full detailed kit ! Motor interior ,  The paint is all PPG  schoo; bus yellow and black !  Custom made hood ,  The rest is  box stock !  This was showin  in 2002  in the tuner  classes  and Never placed 1 st  but has a few 3rd and 1 2nd place win ! So be sure this is a great Built Car !
> ...


Have you placed your bid yet ? Go ahead ! the highest bidder will win ! And dont forget ! The winning bid includes all shipping fees !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 15 2006, 11:37 PM~6184677
> *LOL! Thats a MINIDREAMS  INC. All out project ! Its a Keeper !
> 
> I do have a 4 runner  project coming soon !
> *


Oh hell hit me up on that one David.. YOu know I will buy that one..


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

do i still have the highest bid?


----------



## RIDINDRTY64 (Dec 29, 2005)

HOW MUCH FOR THE MONTE IN THA BACKGROUND!!!! PM ME


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 17 2006, 03:40 PM~6191340
> *do i still have the highest bid?
> *


Yes ! 25.00!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RIDINDRTY64_@Sep 17 2006, 03:48 PM~6191374
> *HOW MUCH FOR THE MONTE IN THA BACKGROUND!!!! PM ME
> *


The monte in the back ground is done and built ! But if you want it I take 250.00!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HAHAHA NICE!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 17 2006, 10:08 PM~6194658
> *The monte in the back ground is done and built !  But if you want it  I take 250.00!
> 
> 
> ...



_*Mini, Pm me...........*_


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

this 1 is still at 25.00 ! You guys got time to bid on this ! So go ahead and BID ! 

Good Luck and have fun! 









































[/quote]


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

IF U HAVE ANY OTHER IMPORTS TO POST THEM ILL BID FOR THEM.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sane_@Sep 19 2006, 11:25 AM~6203184
> *IF U HAVE ANY OTHER IMPORTS TO POST THEM ILL BID FOR THEM.
> *


To keep it easy for all of us i will only post 1 sale at a time ! But stay tuned cause their will be more ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 19 2006, 10:31 AM~6203247
> *To keep it easy for all of us i will only post 1 sale at a time ! But stay tuned cause their will be more  !  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> this 1 is still at 25.00 ! You guys got time to bid on this ! So go ahead and BID !
> 
> Good Luck and have fun!


[/quote]


This will be the last day ! Dont forget ANYONE CAN BID ! I will call this done @ 2pm CST ! so get the bid in ! 

WE ARE STILL AT $25.00 and dont for get that your bid does cover the cost of shipping ? No extra fees with the MINIDREAMS INC. Auction Block !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like you got 4hrs left !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

well it looks like i won a bad ass import model...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 21 2006, 11:58 AM~6217484
> *well it looks like i  won a bad ass import model...
> *



Thanks for the bids Fellas ! LOL! 

Looks like 25 .00 ! i will Pm my addy ! I post a new auction in a few !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! Next up on the BLOCK is this customed painted Ranger splash ! 

It is a SHELF MODEL ! no engine or chassie detail ! But Is detailed in the interior and this paint is wet ! 


























You guys know the deal ! Have fun ! And bid offten ! Remeber I ship free! Its in the bid you place ! Have at it !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 21 2006, 04:22 PM~6218955
> *OK ! Next up on the BLOCK is this customed painted Ranger splash !
> 
> It is a SHELF MODEL !  no engine or chassie detail !  But Is detailed in the interior and this paint is wet !
> ...


Looks like this 1 will go cheap ! LOL! This is opened to all bidders !


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

2$ first bid (this would be nice for the bed dancer i wanted to build


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by patdeman_@Sep 21 2006, 05:02 PM~6219426
> *2$ first bid (this would be nice for the bed dancer i wanted to build
> *


2.01 cent.


----------



## patdeman (Mar 19, 2006)

3$


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

$7


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 21 2006, 06:58 PM~6219760
> *$7
> *


LOL! Think god you bid 7 ! LOL! At least that will pay shipping ! Anyone can bid ! There is nothing wrong with what i am putting up for bid ! i just have alot of stuff in the way and short on cash ! What better way to help me out with me asking for hand outs ! LOL! think of yor bid as a donation! You guys getto set the price ! 


LOL! No for real LIL! I just think i have had these long enough and its time to move them on ! SO Bid what ever you like the highest bidder wil recevie the kit shipping paid by me so your bid is all you send !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 21 2006, 04:58 PM~6219760
> *$7
> *



10$


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

15$


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Sep 22 2006, 04:56 PM~6225959
> *15$
> *


Thanks for the Bids ! Again this will end on Thrus bid as much and as often as you like ! 


15.00  is the top bid and dont for shipping shinp don't cost extra !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 23 2006, 12:07 PM~6229981
> *Thanks for the Bids !  Again  this will end  on Thrus  bid as much and as often as you like !
> 15.00  is the top bid and dont for shipping shinp don't cost extra !
> *



Man this action block idea seems not to be a good thing or you all want more lowriders on the block ! :biggrin: 

Please let me know some feed back on if this is a good idea and what you would like me to offer ! 

2 reasons why i started the auctio block cause i get tons of PMs asking for stuff and if my builds were for sale ! So why not start this ! And then i my self get mad at ebay stuff cause if you give 15 dollars for a kit Than the seller adds 7 for shipping i feel like i didnt get that good of a deal LOL! So thats why my Auctions i pay the shipping ! 


SO You guys like this idea?

Should i add up my resin goodies ?

should i auction off a paint job ? What do you guys think ! I want to do this i think its fun ! LOL!


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

WELL A TUNER WOULD BE A NICE BID


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

ITS IS A GOOD IDEA AND THE WHOLE NO SHIPPING COST THING IS GREAT. KEEP IT UP


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I think its a GREAT idea. you should definitly auction off resin goodies and paint jobs. This is great for people (like me) who live in the middle of noware and cant get this stuff!!! keep it up!!!!

Add some packages like rims and pumps and stuff.........

THANKS AGAIN MINIDREAMS!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Still got till thrusday ! Looks like we are at 15.00 ! 


Thanks for the info about the BLOCK ! I think I will put up some part packs , and some other stuff from time to time ! But Be on the look out ! Thanks ! MINI !


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2006, 01:15 AM~6245440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


no 1 bid :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2006, 02:15 AM~6245440
> *
> 
> 
> ...


what time thursday does the auction end G?


----------



## Firefly (Oct 27, 2005)

TTT for your auction David! (and for some lowrider builds :biggrin


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any LOLO'S up for auction?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THE AUCTION WILL END THRUSDAY AT 2pm !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK Just 2 more days left ! And if you dont see anything i put that you would be interested with then Check out 408  He to will be offering some items from time to time


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 26 2006, 05:11 PM~6249921
> *OK  Just 2 more days left !  And if you dont see anything i put  that you would be interested  with then Check out 408  He to will be offering  some items  from time to time
> *


can u make it at 6 i wont be home because of football and can i put a bed dancer kit on it thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Sep 26 2006, 07:14 PM~6249936
> *can u make it at 6 i wont be home because of football and can i put a bed dancer kit on it thanks
> *


All mine end at 2 pm ITS ONLY FAIR ! I can not change the deadline in the middle of the auction ! 

You are still the high bidder at 15.00 ! and there are still 2 days left ! You have time to bid if someone comes in for a bid !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

tyhen that sucks for me because people will bid at last minut when i have a prep rahley and then a football game so i probally will get out bidded


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

www.minisniper.com?





















j/k


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Sep 27 2006, 03:43 PM~6257299
> *tyhen that sucks for me because people will bid at last minut when i have a prep rahley and then a football game so i probally will get out bidded
> *


life sucks get a helmet :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey david just lettn u know i sent out your money order so it should be there soon..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok this is the frist time i am going to try and start another auction ! The ranger will be done at 2 pm My time ( CST) but I am putting this one up Now ! 


It a Monogram 66 PONTIAC GTO !

It has Custom tail lights and a wild paint job ! No Motor , No Chassie detail , Make a nice shelf model! 

You Know the deal ! Highest Bidder WINS !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

10 bucks for that GTO!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

$16 on the ranger


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

18$ before i go to school :0 :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> Well Looks like this ones done ! Thanks for the Bids ! Look like Adam pl is the hight bidder !
> 
> Adam pl ! I have had a few PMs that say you have wanted to buy a few thing and they hold for you and you never pay up ! I am giving you a chance to clean up your name ! You have 1 week to pay up !
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 27 2006, 11:41 PM~6260318
> *Ok this is the frist time i am going to try and start another auction ! The ranger  will be done at 2 pm My time ( CST) but I am putting this one up Now !
> It a Monogram 66 PONTIAC GTO !
> 
> ...


Looks like we have 10 on this one already ! Again It will stay up for the week ! Happy bidding !


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> > Well Looks like this ones done ! Thanks for the Bids ! Look like Adam pl is the hight bidder !
> >
> > Adam pl ! I have had a few PMs that say you have wanted to buy a few thing and they hold for you and you never pay up ! I am giving you a chance to clean up your name ! You have 1 week to pay up !
> > Your Postal Money order should be for $18.00 even ! Pm and i give you my Addy !
> ...


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

If the moneys aren't shipped stat I got the cash right now fawker to snatch that shit up like a fly at a shit feist :biggrin:


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 28 2006, 03:52 PM~6265782
> *If the moneys aren't shipped stat I got the cash right now fawker to snatch that shit up like a fly at a shit feist  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0 :uh: lol its cool


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Sep 28 2006, 05:52 PM~6265782
> *If the moneys aren't shipped stat I got the cash right now fawker to snatch that shit up like a fly at a shit feist  :biggrin:
> *


I have gave him 1 week Skittle's If he dont come in with it, its yours ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 28 2006, 07:00 PM~6266468
> *I have gave him 1 week Skittle's  If he dont come in with it, its yours !  :biggrin:
> *


lmfao skittle's


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Sep 28 2006, 06:54 PM~6266434
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:    :0  :uh:  lol its cool
> *


its all good lil homie if i bought it it wasnt for me anyways so i could care less


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]


I would like to Let LIL Know the Importmaddness Has paid up on his bib for the Acura ! 


Another Good Buyer on The Minidreams Auction Block ! 

Thanks and dont for get You can still get in on the GTO lowrider !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

[/quote]


This 1 will end on thrusday get your bid now !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks david cant wait for what else u have in store on the auction block....i notice that u got my money order today...so hopefully it should be here reall soon


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 30 2006, 02:57 PM~6277384
> *thanks david cant wait for what else u have in store on the auction block....i notice that u got my money order today...so hopefully it should be here reall soon
> *


It will ship out tommrow !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Just a reminder that this 1 is still on the block ! 


WHat do you guys want ? Let me know what would help you out as a builder ! What if i offered resin audio systems , Maybe a hydro set up ? Or what ? I would like to be able to help out ! 


Please watch My Auction Block and 408 and there my be somemore M.C.B.A. members posting up auctions Soon !


And as always shipping is on MINIDREAMS INC.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

I would like to see some hydro setups. Pumps/Dumps


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 2 2006, 11:50 AM~6288032
> *I would like to see some hydro setups.  Pumps/Dumps
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

looks like your doin good MINI.


----------



## stilldownivlife (Jan 19, 2005)

yeah some of your hydro setups or realistic speakerboxs like what was in your street monte 
or kits that have been customized but not painted and put together 
(like the crewcab :biggrin: )


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Maybe a paint job? I've checked out some of you models on here and you got some clean paint jobs, love the patterns. Thats one thing that I have trouble with is doing patterned jobs.

Oh yeah Mini...one of my cousins was checking out some of your stuff on here and said wonders if you have every came to any shows in KS, he swears up and down he has seen one of you cars at a show in Newton and at the Darrel Starbird show in Witchita. I told him i'd ask ya about it...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yes sir ! I was at the newton shows Both at the hobby shop and at the red roof inn ! And At the Starbird shows ! I havent been in a few years but i did attend alot of them ! To Bad to hear the Newton hobby shop closed down !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

After thinking about a paint job auction it would be a waste on my part ! Paint Clear ! And what if i couldnt do it to the winning bidders liking ? SEE ! I think a project , or a built would work out lots better for the both bidder and myself ! 

I am looking into other things to auction off ! But I will have some thing every week ! LOL! You all will just have to be on the look out ! LOL!


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

11.00 for the gto
and u have any s-10's and chevy's


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE A 11.00 bid on this ! 

I am tring to work out a auction for a lot of resin ! If not this week look next week ! It will be a worth 50.00 if i were to sale it as i have to a few other members but i will let you all bid on it ! 

I am going to try and offer a hydro set up , and a sound system ! Other members have bought before ! This will be a good 1 !


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

12.00


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

1300


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Ok frist person to bid 15.00 gets it ! 

I feel this wasnt a great item to post up but The high bidder will win ! 

I will end this early if someone offers 15.00 ! 

I got a real deal waiting to be posted for the Auction block next !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Dont you guys want to see what i plan to auction off next ! Some one offer 15.00 and i will end this and post the new deal ! If not I wont post till late tommrow !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

witch one are you saying bid $15 on??? the yellow accura or the goat????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Oct 4 2006, 06:36 PM~6306912
> *witch one are you saying  bid $15 on??? the yellow accura or the goat????
> *



THE GOAT ! 

The yellow acura is long gone Fellas !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$15.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*Bring on the New one.......*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 4 2006, 07:08 PM~6307161
> *LETS START THE FUN ! :biggrin:*


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> *Yes sir ! I was at the newton shows Both at the hobby shop and at the red roof inn ! And At the Starbird shows ! I havent been in a few years but i did attend alot of them ! To Bad to hear the Newton hobby shop closed down !
> *


Yeah I used to go to the Newton Hobby shop all the time. It was the only place I knew of at the time to get rims, not to mention they had a nice selection models and damn new anything I needed. They got a show coming up at the end of the month I believe, KAMS is taking over the show she used to have in October. But anyways, whens the deadline for this auction?


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

fuck it ill start it off with $20 just b/c im gonna need those ls parts soon.........


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

30.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ALRIGHT ! Now this will be a blast to watch ! 

This will end in 1 week ! So Next WED. it will end! Good luck to all that bid !


----------



## southside groovin (Jun 20, 2004)

31.
im a broke ho


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

JUST A REMINDER ! 

as of right now SO PLEASE NO MORE PMs ON THE LS UPGRADES!


Just place your bid and you dont have to wait ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

40.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thanks Guys ! This will end in a week And i plan on doing a combo like this a few more times ! It wont be till the end of the year but i see that these items are wanted and i will try to provide them as i Can !


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

hey david just lettin u know i got the yellow acura today thanks again!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Oct 5 2006, 01:01 AM~6309401
> *hey david just lettin u know i got the yellow acura today thanks again!!!
> *


Did you get what you tought you were getting ? 

You like it !


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

hey man i got 15 for the speakers and stuff. if not i could really use the radio faces.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sane_@Oct 5 2006, 07:10 AM~6310312
> *hey man i got 15 for the speakers and stuff. if not i could really use the radio faces.
> *


You might wanna bid a little more cause Twinn is at $40 for all this.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 5 2006, 07:49 AM~6310680
> *You might wanna bid a little more cause Twinn is at $40 for all this.
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

5 bucks and a bag of cheetos. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2006, 09:43 AM~6310939
> *5 bucks and a bag of cheetos. :biggrin:
> *


Dont you have enough shit collecting dust already KB ! And we still havent seen the frist LS ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 08:11 AM~6311097
> *Dont you have enough shit collecting dust  already  KB ! And we still havent seen the frist LS !  :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: that's a good one mini!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 09:11 AM~6311097
> *Dont you have enough shit collecting dust  already  KB ! And we still havent seen the frist LS !  :biggrin:
> *


why you gotz to bring up old shit.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Oct 5 2006, 10:28 AM~6311208
> *why you gotz to bring up old shit.
> *


Cuz your my boy KB ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 5 2006, 09:30 AM~6311224
> *Cuz your my boy KB ! LOL! :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 4 2006, 10:20 PM~6308454
> *40.00
> *


Thanks for the and remeber ! The pumps will be set up with the oil flow lines !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

is it next week already hno: hno: lol


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 06:18 PM~6307953
> *JUST A REMINDER !
> 
> as of right now  SO PLEASE NO MORE PMs ON THE LS UPGRADES!
> ...


HMMMM I'M GLAD MY CLIPS ARE COMING!!!!..LOL  I MUST'VE JUST MADE THE DEADLINE!!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 08:18 PM~6307953
> *JUST A REMINDER !
> 
> as of right now  SO PLEASE NO MORE PMs ON THE LS UPGRADES!
> ...


 :roflmao: like you idnt see that one comeing David :roflmao: 


I got me a set of clips just sitting here ageing waiting for the thought of a new ls :biggrin: :biggrin: THANK'S AGAIN BIGG'S!!!!!


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

whats next


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Oct 6 2006, 05:37 PM~6320306
> *whats next
> *


Not sure just yet ! But you can always stop in to see! LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like the high bidder is twinn with a $40.00 on it ! This will end the 12th plenty of time to get your bid in !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

$40.00 is the high bid on this ! This has everything you need to the LS MONTE ! You need this you know you want this so why not bid on this and dont forget I Pay your shipping ! 

and just a reminder ! I am still in the works with MR.BIGGS and talking over the the idea of Reruning a few more clips ! I will keep you all posted if thing work out ! 

And again we are at 40.00 on this !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

TTT


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I vote for twinn to win this bitch so the next auction can start.. we want a new auction...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 10 2006, 09:16 PM~6343062
> *I vote for twinn to win this bitch so the next auction can start.. we want a new auction...
> *


LOL! Why What do you think i post up LOL!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Who knows but im sure it will be something good.. You know you wanna post another truck..HINT HINT... LMAO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HUM ! Well I let this 1 run till thrusday and i see what i can get rounded up ! LOL!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

how about this ! 

How about i up some builders time ! 

How many want everything opened ? How many want everything open and close ? How many can do this ! How many cand do this and the jam work ! 


What if i put up for auction the time and and parts to open the trunk , the doors and hinge it all up and the hood ! 

Would that be a deal or what ! LOL! 

This is just a thought !


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 11 2006, 03:41 PM~6347612
> *how about this !
> 
> How about i  up some  builders time !
> ...



Thats would be cool for a lot of people that dont know how ar what to. I havnt opened any doors on any of mine yet. Just the trunks.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like we are still at 40.00 on this lot of MINIDREAMS / MR.BIGGS resin goodies!

There still a few hours left ! 

and due to PMs and comments on the 70 I offer my time to do the cutting and the Hinge work ! [/u]


the highest bidder just sends the kit they want opened up and a quick list of there own idea with there payment and i do all the work ! 

I WILL NEED THE WHOLE KIT ! To fit the body in when i go to the jams ! thats right ! I will do the jams to and build your door panels ! This is over a 100.00 value ! In MY EYES ! LOL! If You were to ask me to do this for you i would tell you 100.00 LOL! So its up for auction ! Even if you just want it stock ! I will open the doors, the trunk , hinge the hood , and even if you want to open the top ! 

Best of luck and to be honest I dont see this going anywhere but its this weeks auction ! So bid as much as you like and enjoy!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

DAMN for everyone that is still a little hesitant to cut up a kit, I think its time for you to bid bid bid!!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

$42.00


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i just really want mini to open my stuff! lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 12 2006, 11:42 AM~6354708
> *$42.00
> *


Is this for the COMBO stuff are the opening up auction !Please note which 1!

plus payment must be made with in a week !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

wait im confused? whats 42 dollors for? oh no... im sorry i donno whats going on...


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 12 2006, 12:45 PM~6354726
> *i just really want mini to open my stuff! lol
> *



Do You Really?? :biggrin:


----------



## kansascutty (Nov 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 12 2006, 09:58 AM~6354816
> *wait im confused? whats 42 dollors for? oh no... im sorry i donno whats going on...
> *


 :twak: You made the bid. You tell us. :uh:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

i thought he said that he would open a model and and all that speakers and hydro stuff


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 12 2006, 12:09 PM~6354899
> *i thought he said that he would open a model and and all that speakers and hydro stuff
> *


DAMIT VINNY ! GO TO YOUR ROOM ! 

The LS clips and the resin hydro and sound system is on its own bid! Its at 40.00 and Twinn is the high bidder !

The Opening work is on its own auction !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kansascutty_@Oct 12 2006, 12:06 PM~6354879
> *:twak: You made the bid. You tell us. :uh:
> *


LOL! Hes got me twisted and its my own auction ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

All that would be too good to be true for 42 bucks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Oct 12 2006, 12:16 PM~6354927
> *All that would be too good to be true for 42 bucks
> *


LOL! But it might be a good idea LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

sorry i read it worng


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 4 2006, 07:34 PM~6307354
> *LETS START THE FUN !  :biggrin:
> *



Well This 1s over a nd the winner is Twinn at $40.00
Thanks i will pm you shipping ifno !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I offer my time to do the cutting and the Hinge work ! 
the highest bidder just sends the kit they want opened up and a quick list of there own idea with there payment and i do all the work ! 

I WILL NEED THE WHOLE KIT ! To fit the body in when i go to the jams ! thats right ! I will do the jams to and build your door panels ! This is over a 100.00 value ! In MY EYES ! LOL! If You were to ask me to do this for you i would tell you 100.00 LOL! So its up for auction ! Even if you just want it stock ! I will open the doors, the trunk , hinge the hood , and even if you want to open the top ! 

Best of luck and to be honest I dont see this going anywhere but its this weeks auction ! So bid as much as you like and enjoy!
[/quote]


NEW AUCTION ! I hope this will help some one out !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

$25.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 12 2006, 05:38 PM~6357098
> *$25.00
> *



Ok You relize if your top bidder I need the kit you want opened and the winning payment with in a week ! 


I Already had a Deadbeat win the ranger and its really a waste of time Vinny if you cant ship with in a week !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Dont worrie bro Ive really wanted you to open up a kit for me! i hope i win! Trust me im not a dead beat.


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

any model car??

28.00


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> I offer my time to do the cutting and the Hinge work ! </span>
> the highest bidder just sends the kit they want opened up and a quick list of there own idea with there payment and i do all the work !
> 
> I WILL NEED THE WHOLE KIT ! To fit the body in when i go to the jams ! thats right ! I will do the jams to and build your door panels ! This is over a 100.00 value ! In MY EYES ! LOL! If You were to ask me to do this for you i would tell you 100.00 LOL! So its up for auction ! Even if you just want it stock ! I will open the doors, the trunk , hinge the hood , and even if you want to open the top !
> ...



NEW AUCTION ! I hope this will help some one out !
[/quote]


<span style=\'color:blue\'>that's a good idea bro. you can help some of these guy's get to the next level. it is alot of work and that's why 80% of the car's you see built are not opened up.
that is the part i hate doing the most on a build. if it wasn't for that i would be getting more car's done alot sooner. it's worth the money to get rid of the headache. i might have to requier you services too bro.!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ram2003_@Oct 13 2006, 08:45 AM~6361032
> *any model car??
> 
> 28.00
> *



ANY PLASTIC MODEL CAR OR TRUCK ! 

And thanks for your bid ! And i hope you enjoy the 63 ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Ram2003 (Apr 3, 2006)

yea its a clean 63'


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 13 2006, 10:39 AM~6361541
> *ANY PLASTIC  MODEL CAR  OR TRUCK !
> 
> 
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

hmmmm, how about if I want a VW with doors splitting open in 3 directions (lambo, suicide, and gullwing), flip suicide split front end, and an engine cover that transforms into a rose?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

WOW!!! that would be amazing!!!





give me an idea.....
anyone got a old vw bettle kit?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Oct 13 2006, 05:45 PM~6364014
> *hmmmm, how about if I want a VW with doors splitting open in 3 directions (lambo, suicide, and gullwing), flip suicide split front end, and an engine cover that transforms into a rose?
> *


LOL! The doors and the hood could be done but the rose  YOUR SNIFFING GLUE AGAIN ARENT YOU !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

what if the model is a 4 door?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Oct 14 2006, 03:16 AM~6366794
> *what if the model is a 4 door?
> *


i will work it out !

The top bidder will ave to see what he or she wants done and then go from there !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

when does this end?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Top bid is YOU MUST SHIP THE KIT YOU WANT TO BE WORKED ON WITH THE PAYMENT ! 

This is still an on going bid And anyone can get in on this ! So if you wanted a kit wide open heres your chance !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would also like to say Thanks to Adam pl  No good in my book and wasted my time and the others that bid on this ! :angry:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well I was gonna let it go "IF" he paid up, but ADAM.........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2006, 03:39 AM~6383905
> *Well I was gonna let it go "IF" he paid up, but ADAM.........
> *


Brother i should of listen to you , but thought if given a second chance he would make good ! But I guess the joke was on me LOL! :cheesy:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2006, 03:42 AM~6383915
> *Brother i should of listen to you , but thought  if given a second chance  he would make good  ! But  I guess the joke was on me LOL!  :cheesy:
> *


Well atleast you didn't send him the truck.  So it's not all bad.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thats 1 reason why we have to have fools pay up frist !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:angry: :twak: = non paying bullshitters. 


I'll bid 35$ on this auction.


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Some people just dont fuckin learn.....

IF YOU DONT INTEND ON PAYING DONT BOTHER WASTING PEOPLES TIME!!!!


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)




----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Oct 17 2006, 01:39 AM~6383905
> *Well I was gonna let it go "IF" he paid up, but ADAM.........
> *


well go fuck youre slef look i had a choice to make my own model or take his really i realized wat is the point of having the model and u didnt build it ya i do suck at making models so thats why i wanted his but if i bought 1 and made it my slef then i would actually learn how to do it and not just look at someones model see either way it costed about 18$ so i had to make a dision and i went with getting my own sorry but it happons


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

and yes i did intend on paying i had no problem with that


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Oct 17 2006, 04:56 PM~6387489
> *well go fuck youre slef look i had a choice to make my own model or take his really i realized wat is the point of having the model and u didnt build it ya i do suck at making models so thats why i wanted his but if i bought 1 and made it my slef then i would actually learn how to do it and not just look at someones model see either way it costed about 18$ so i had to make a dision and i went with getting my own sorry but it happons
> *


No thanks, I got your old lady over here to do that for me.

And that's fine if you wanted to do things that way, but you should let the person KNOW that and you shouldn't have bid on it. 

The only reason I told Mini about you was because of the way you tried to screw me out of two kits I had, when I had them up for sale. You pm'd me and told the kits you wanted, and then told me that you had sent a money order. After about two weeks I pm'd you and asked when you had sent it and if you sent it to the right addy. You pm'd me back and said that you'd check. I never heard any thing, so I pm'd you again and to this day I have never been pm'd back.

So *FUCK YOU BOY!!!* Take your nothing but bullshit talking ass some place else!!

Sorry Mini, but you know the deal.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

nicely put...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

if you arg going to bid .just fucken pay for it.cause the next time u see some ting you really want you are shit out of luck.mini got some sweet deals on here he dont have to do this but he does .he could easily sell this stuff some where else and get way more than he does here.just my 2.CANT WAIT TO GET MY SHIT MINI THANKS AGAIN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Oct 17 2006, 04:56 PM~6387489
> *well go fuck youre slef look i had a choice to make my own model or take his really i realized wat is the point of having the model and u didnt build it ya i do suck at making models so thats why i wanted his but if i bought 1 and made it my slef then i would actually learn how to do it and not just look at someones model see either way it costed about 18$ so i had to make a dision and i went with getting my own sorry but it happons
> *


I think we all should build are own shit ! TURE ! But then some of us look at built stuff to get ideas and too see what others did and to try it for your self ! If you felt like this you should have PMed me and Said that you were sorry and was going to build 1 your self but you did nothing ! Nothing but feed me shit about this and that ! Thats where you fucked it up ! I will nolonger deal with you ! 

I know i am not the only one on LIL that is selling item And i hope that no one else has to deal with you ! 

Take care and remeber ! WHAT COMES AROUND GOES AROUND ! 


And too everyone else that looks at this and a bids on my items I Am as fair as they come and will understand if shit comes up ! I get PMs everyday asking for help , tips , and Free stuff, and everyknow and then a few ask if i have anything for sale and you can belive i try to hook them up if i can ! I am a LIL builder ,and a Modeling freind to those who show me interest at being a BUILDER , and not a Flake ! I have had a few say i was acting like i am better then other builders but , if you talk shit to others be ready for the shit to come back to you ! 

And in case you guys forgot !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2006, 03:21 AM~6383854
> *Top  bid is YOU MUST SHIP THE KIT  YOU WANT TO BE WORKED ON WITH THE PAYMENT !
> 
> This is  still an on going bid  And  anyone can get in on this !  So if you wanted a kit  wide open  heres your chance !
> *


Just TTT! for this ! Bare with me and all the drama LOL!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 17 2006, 03:53 AM~6383953
> *:angry:  :twak:  = non paying bullshitters.
> I'll bid 35$ on this auction.
> *


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I dont think he knows about the LIL shit list.. Theres already a few people on that list and now theres one more.. He will never be able to buy anything on here again..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! I stand corrected ! 

LOWANDBEYOND is high bidder at 35.00 dollars !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 17 2006, 06:40 PM~6388950
> *OK  ! I stand  corrected !
> 
> LOWANDBEYOND is high bidder at 35.00 dollars !
> *



This ends Thursday right?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Oct 18 2006, 11:52 PM~6398230
> *This ends Thursday right?
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOKS LIKE Lowand beyond won this 1 ! 
I will pm you shipping Info!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats next hno: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! I need the case that this is in so its up next !

This is a 72 Chevy/GMC pickup with a few custom tricks ! THIS IS A CRUB SIDE KIT ! No motor or trans! or Chassie detail ! I built to show the the 96 bed would fit the 72 cab as a HOW TO for a Model show 2 yrs back ! NOW ITS GOT TO GO! LOL! 










































You guys know the deal ! Have at it ! LOL! Dont forget I PAY THE SHIPPING COST !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

1 PENNIE

































































J/K LOOKS TIGHT THOUGHT


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

Looks nice.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

damnit i missed theending of the last auction.........grrrrr


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Got any interior shots... 

also ill open the bids at 5 bucks


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Oct 20 2006, 07:30 AM~6407097
> *1 PENNIE
> *


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Hey Minidreams can you PM me ure addy and stuff so i can send you money for that truck we were talking bout when i PMed you?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 21 2006, 10:13 AM~6413462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


What moive is that from ! I know i seen some where before !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 21 2006, 12:42 PM~6414395
> *What  moive is that from ! I know i  seen  some where  before !
> *


It's from the Volkswagen "Unpimp Ze Auto" commercials. The one where they attach an Eclipse to a catapult.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@Oct 21 2006, 02:46 PM~6414420
> *It's from the Volkswagen "Unpimp Ze Auto" commercials. The one where they attach an Eclipse to a catapult.
> *


I remeber now Thanks ! That guy is funny !


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man no one is ganna bid on this but me.. Your all no fun.. Hey David can ya snap a pic of the interior for me..


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

10


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Oct 23 2006, 10:42 PM~6429249
> *Man no one is ganna bid on this but me.. Your all no fun.. Hey David can ya snap a pic of the interior for me..
> *


RICK ! I couldnt get any good pics to come up ! Put the guts are gray with the top color inserts in the doors and dash and some pen work inside ! 

This is a very clean shelf model ! !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Oct 24 2006, 08:59 AM~6431294
> *10
> *


Thanks for the return Twinn! I w ill finished up your pumps tonight and get everyting in the mail !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:cheesy: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry guys ! I have had some things to take of today and forgot all about this !


LOOKS Like Twinn Is high Bidder at 10.00 ! LOL!  I will pm you shipping info ! 


That wins for Twinn ! Thanks Brother for the support !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats next :biggrin:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

you buying everything damn


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

buy me something hahahaha j/k


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*I bid $10.02*_


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Oct 29 2006, 03:16 PM~6467415
> *I bid $10.02
> *


This 1 is over Beto ! I am working and get some stuff for next auction ! I am going to take Few weeks off ! So i get some things ready for you alll to bid on !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Wheres the new auction.. HUH.. come on i cant wait any more... LMAO..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

11.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

PLEASE UNDERSTAND !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 11:35 PM~6482823
> * PLEASE  UNDERSTAND  !
> *


no problem family comes first  let me know when you get the payment for the truck.you should have recieved it already


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 31 2006, 10:35 PM~6482823
> * PLEASE  UNDERSTAND  !
> *



Understand fully. I'll be honest, I have the stuff ready but haven't got it in the mail just yet. I had something pop up also (well pop out). I'll get that ASAP.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOW ! i Know your good for it ! How is the baby doin !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Homie you know where I stand on this!!!!! *Take care of the more important thing first!!!!!*


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 1 2006, 04:28 AM~6483598
> *LOW !  i  Know  your  good  for  it !  How  is  the  baby  doin !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Yes I am and there will be alittle som som extra in there for you also.   

Babys doing great. Shes checked out good and ready to come home. :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 2 2006, 05:27 AM~6489716
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> Yes I am and there will be alittle som som extra in there for you also.
> 
> ...


Good to hear ! When mason was born everything was fine but about at 2 months old we told the doctor that He wont keep is neck stright or turn to the right ! We found out that 1 of his neck muscles Had grown very little ! But Now hes 2 and you cant tell there was ever a problem !


----------



## sane (Nov 30, 2005)

DONT WORRY ABOUT THAT MINI, IM WITH NITRUS, FAMILY COMES FIRST. TAKE YOUR TIME.


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

Whats next?? :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HIS ASS!


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 04:14 PM~6575110
> *HIS ASS!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

oooohh shit that is funny


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 03:14 PM~6575110
> *HIS ASS!
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i bid a -2000000000000000000000000000000


i take that back


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 05:24 PM~6575226
> *i bid a -2000000000000000000000000000000
> i take that back
> *



Yea you should delete that post. LoL


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 03:24 PM~6575226
> *i bid a -2000000000000000000000000000000
> i take that back
> *


****


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:uh: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

you're are all ****

































homosapiens









any way i was talking bout the other bid


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

what the hell is wrong with you guys !

I dont sale my ass ! But if you were interested in starting a farm I got a WILD COCK ! for Sale ! And its fun for the ladies too! The can ride it for about 20 mins before it gets sick and start to puke !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 04:17 PM~6575538
> *what  the hell is  wrong  with  you guys !
> 
> I  dont  sale  my  ass !  But  if  you  were  interested  in  starting  a  farm  I  got  a  WILD  COCK !  for Sale !  And  its  fun  for  the  ladies  too!  The  can ride  it  for about  20 mins  before  it gets  sick  and  start to  puke !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

my girl selling a pussy cat JP



don't bann me please sorry 1oafknd


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 05:17 PM~6575538
> *what  the hell is  wrong  with  you guys !
> 
> I  dont  sale  my  ass !  But  if  you  were  interested  in  starting  a  farm  I  got  a  WILD  COCK !  for Sale !  And  its  fun  for  the  ladies  too!  The  can ride  it  for about  20 mins  before  it gets  sick  and  start to  puke !
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 05:20 PM~6575567
> *my girl selling a pussy cat JP
> don't bann me please sorry 1oafknd
> *


I bet A few already got to pet that ! But They did it free ! Your the only 1 that has pay for it ! 

BUT WE THANK YOU ! 

And sorry for leaving it all Sticky !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 04:36 PM~6575688
> *I  bet  A  few  already   got  to pet that !  But  They   did it  free ! Your  the  only  1  that  has  pay for  it !
> 
> BUT  WE THANK  YOU !
> ...


:0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

all that time


i bet i get to pet it for free now


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Nov 15 2006, 05:37 PM~6575697
> *:0  :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


I was going to post that ! LOL! GET OUT OF MY PHOTOBUCKET ! :cheesy:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 04:48 PM~6575741
> *I  was  going  to post  that !  LOL!  GET  OUT  OF  MY  PHOTOBUCKET !  :cheesy:
> *


na ***********...it was just a random post in photobucket :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by iced_@Nov 15 2006, 05:45 PM~6575726
> *all that time
> i bet i get to pet it for free now
> *


Sorry to tell you BUT your still payin for it ! Belive me ! If shes your gril then you an't gettin free ! 

The 2 dudes from down the block Are gettin free BUT NOT YOU !


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

NNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

then she only 13


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

hey that in alabama


why you cracking


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK FELLAS ! Thats enough bull shit in here ! Its time to go to the off topic with this shit ! 


THanks!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Lets


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

start


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

a


----------



## iced (Aug 26, 2006)

i can still get that 40$$ stuff


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

new Auction and page !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ONLY BID IF YOU ARE GOING TO PAY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 06:21 PM~6575980
> *
> NEW ITEM ! BID NOW ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok ! No one is intreseted in this Well How about an 


88 Thunder Bird SC ! Minidreams Built kit ! 


This kit was built about 5yrs ago or so ! Won a few times in its day ! 

Has a very glossy School bus yellow paint job with yellow and tan guts , Hoppin hydros 20's and a Nicely detailed SC 4banger ! 




























































LOOK! BID ! And have fun ! 

Top Bid wins and MINIDREAMS INC. Always pays for the shipping !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

T
T
T


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

sweet thunder bird.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man Looks like i didnt post anything of intrrest this time !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 02:57 AM~6579324
> *Man  Looks  like  i  didnt  post  anything  of  intrrest  this  time !
> *



Naw, you just took all my cash last time. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

5 bucks for the thunder bird


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 16 2006, 05:16 AM~6579416
> *5 bucks for the thunder bird
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 16 2006, 05:37 AM~6579374
> *Naw,  you just took all my cash last time.  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *



LOL! OOPS ! 
:biggrin:


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

10 for the bird and the 4 door 60


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

i got $20 on the ae86 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hoorider_@Nov 16 2006, 06:29 PM~6583372
> *10 for the bird and the 4 door 60
> *



Already have a 5.00 bid on the brid ! And the 60 is on its on bid !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by PROJECT59_@Nov 16 2006, 06:33 PM~6583391
> *i got $20 on the ae86  :biggrin:
> *


LOL! 100.00 And i ship it over night !


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 16 2006, 07:10 PM~6584126
> *LOL!   100.00  And  i  ship it  over night !
> *


:roflmao: I had to start the bidding some where


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ae86?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 16 2006, 07:11 PM~6584140
> *ae86?
> *


Just never you mind :angry: :roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:angry: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 16 2006, 08:11 PM~6584140
> *ae86?
> *


 He wants me to put this up for bids ! But I an't that broke yet LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 06:21 PM~6575980
> *ONLY  BID  IF  YOU  ARE  GOING  TO PAY !
> *


ttt!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 15 2006, 07:33 PM~6576506
> *Ok !  No one is  intreseted  in this    Well  How  about  an
> 
> 
> ...



This has a 5.00 bid but i am still bring to the top !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

10 on the 4 door


----------



## EC7Five (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice stuff up for auction here! I like that bed conversion on the 72 pickup.


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

That T-bird ain't too bad....what the hell i got $10 on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Nov 18 2006, 06:47 PM~6595796
> *10 on the 4 door
> *



Thank you POPPA I got you down for this !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 18 2006, 08:43 PM~6596162
> *That T-bird ain't too bad....what the hell i got $10 on it. :biggrin:
> *


 Thanks for the Bid Hustla ! Just in case you didnt know ! That if your the high bidder you winning bid is all you need to send ! I pay the shipping !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Auction ends on Thanksgiving night !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Well...from the looks of things I will be adding a T-bird to my collection :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 21 2006, 08:10 PM~6613584
> *Well...from the looks of things I will be adding a T-bird to my collection :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 86' Chevy (Aug 1, 2006)

$5.05


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowforlife_@Nov 21 2006, 08:15 PM~6613629
> *$5.05
> *


They both are over 10.00 ! Please bid higher and note which kit you are bidding on ! 

Thanks ! :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> *lowforlife Posted Today, 07:15 PM
> $5.05
> *


Hey homie, the highest bid so far is $10 on both the Thunderbird and the Impala...


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

My bad Mini...as soon as I got done posting my reply i saw that you already did one too...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Nov 21 2006, 08:21 PM~6613687
> *My bad Mini...as soon as I got done posting my reply i saw that you already did one too...
> *


no problem :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Got anything else to auction off?


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 24 2006, 04:49 PM~6630538
> *Got anything else to auction off?
> *


are u fucking kidding me i can not see u being 20 years old this guy hates the living shit of u and u are still asking for shit omg!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I dont know whats funnier here ! 

A guy that wants shit done for free or the other guy that bids on shit and never pays ! 

Let alone he makes a wise crack to the other one knowing that he is #1 and Vinny would be #2 on MY SHIT LIST ! 

MAN ADAM YOU SILLY ! Havent you gotten the hint yet ! At least with Vinny i never lost a chance to sale my item and make money ! Unlike with what you did ! Do we need to bring that subject back up ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0 :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I understand that I said i was sorrry bout what happend the other night.

David ive PMd you a ton of times trying to explane myself. I dont want anymore shit. 

Adam you need to shut up newb! Dont but into other peoples bussiness when your not wanted eaither!!!

P.S. David Please PM me!


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 25 2006, 10:13 AM~6633478
> *I understand that I said i was sorrry bout what happend the other night.
> 
> David ive PMd you a ton of times trying to explane myself. I dont want anymore shit.
> ...


fuck you u stupid 12 year old just because u have alot of post dont mean anything so fuck off ass wipe!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

Settle down kids! 




Mini whats next? :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

what$ n3xt i want a minidr3am$ built mod3l, how about thi$ on3 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Nov 25 2006, 07:58 PM~6635460
> *what$ n3xt i want a minidr3am$ built mod3l, how about thi$ on3 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


LOL! You better open up the wallet for this 1 ! I will take the frsit 150.00 offer ! Or trade it for something of the same vaule ! LIKE 15 SETS OF 1109 all chrome LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: this thread cracks me up lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Nov 25 2006, 02:19 PM~6634370
> *fuck you u stupid 12 year old just because u have alot of post dont mean anything so fuck off ass wipe!
> *


GIRL FIGHT!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Nov 26 2006, 02:09 AM~6637031
> *:roflmao: this thread cracks me up lol
> *


It make s me laugh also ! TO see 2 worthless dumb shits fight over who i cant stand more ! LOL! 


Roll Play with me for a min ! 


This is a phone call Between Vinny and adam ! It takes place on Nov 24th at 7 pm! 


( Phone rings) 

Vinny - Hello !

Adam - what s your deal with mini ?

Vinny - He hates me ! He wont return my pms ! 

Adam- Your stuipd !

Vinny - WHY? All i wanted was some free shit ! I gave him a Model !

Adam- Your stupid !

Vinny- What ever! Mini is mean to me ! I am taking my kit and going to cry in the coner ! 

Adam - Your stupid ! 


( Vinny hanges up on adam and begins to cry ) 

( Phone rings Adam calls Vinny back ) 

Vinny - WHAT ! STop Fucking with me ( More tears fall ) 

Adam - Your stupid ! Mini Hated me frist ! All you want was some free shit ! ( Adam Laughs ) I bid on kit in his auction block and didnt pay ! Mini got mad at me frist ! 

Vinny - But Mini dont like me now !

Adam - SO ! He hates more ! 

Vinny - Shut up He hates me more ! 

Adam - Look here you 12 yr old ! I am 13 and he hates me more ! I am # 1 on his shit list ! NOW WHAT ! 

Vinny - ( as he beings to tear up ) Well I am # 2 ! 

Adam-  THAT NOT PAYING ME WAS A GOOD IDEA !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :cheesy: :roflmao: :rofl: thats the funniest shit right there :biggrin:


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

LMAO :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: now thats funny shit hahhah


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :rofl: That was great!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You got love me when i am in good mood ! LOL! Who should we call next ?


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: you're the man! :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowcosupreme_@Nov 25 2006, 07:58 PM~6635460
> *what$ n3xt i want a minidr3am$ built mod3l, how about thi$ on3 :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! You better open up the wallet for this 1 ! I will take the frsit 150.00 offer ! Or trade it for something of the same vaule ! LIKE 15 SETS OF 1109 all chrome LOL! 


The Chassie is all plated ! Thanks to Marinate ! And i turly will let this go! It all could be yours !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

holy shit :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Nov 26 2006, 03:47 AM~6637544
> *holy shit :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


What you enjoy the phone call ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Lownslow302 (Nov 22, 2002)

hahahahahhahahahhahahah


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6637179
> *It  make s  me  laugh  also !  TO  see  2  worthless  dumb  shits  fight  over    who i  cant  stand  more  !  LOL!
> Roll  Play  with  me  for  a  min !
> This  is  a  phone  call  Between  Vinny  and  adam !  It  takes  place  on  Nov  24th  at  7 pm!
> ...


holy shit that cracked me up preatty good lol


----------



## ItalianStallion131 (Sep 2, 2005)

that was some funny shit


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 12:33 AM~6637179
> *It  make s  me  laugh  also !  TO  see  2  worthless  dumb  shits  fight  over    who i  cant  stand  more  !  LOL!
> Roll  Play  with  me  for  a  min !
> This  is  a  phone  call  Between  Vinny  and  adam !  It  takes  place  on  Nov  24th  at  7 pm!
> ...


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Even if you are the subject of this call you still have to laugh about it


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

You guys are mean....


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

I think I just pissed myself from laughing too much!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Be good to the deals you make ! You never know what kinda of phone call you could be in for ~ LOL~ !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

hey mini ill send you a snickers bar if you will open up, hinge, and jam all of the doors on my caddi---paint it----plate the suspension---and gimme some pegasus wheels????


uhhhhhh JK lol


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

go to work u fucken ***********


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Go to work? I hope that doesnt go to me! I work everyday! I was trying to recreate our relationship because i still want that grill done....


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:roflmao: :thumbsup: uffin: (((((ring ring hello???))))


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Nov 27 2006, 04:54 PM~6646761
> *:roflmao:  :thumbsup:  uffin: (((((ring ring hello???))))
> *


ya this is vinny, have u gotten my grill done yet? :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Nov 27 2006, 05:02 PM~6646854
> *ya this is vinny, have u gotten my grill done yet? :biggrin:
> *


are you there?!?! you hang up on me already!  YOU ARE MEAN



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

haha your funny bro. why be imature about the whole thing??? Cant people just drop it? it WAS funny, now its old bro.

Thanks


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 26 2006, 01:01 AM~6636990
> *LOL!    You   better   open up  the wallet   for  this  1 !    I  will take  the   frsit  150.00  offer !   Or  trade   it  for  something  of  the  same  vaule !  LIKE   15  SETS  OF  1109  all chrome  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


NO THANK$ :biggrin: BUT WHAT$ N3XT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I would like to say thanks to Big Poppa and Day1hustler I got you guys ready to ship! Thanks for the fast payment !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Please PM me David


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

Damn Bro Now Your Just Beggin Him To Talk To You SOund Like One Of My Ex's


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Well id like to get ahold of him because i get paid on friday. I want this stoopid shit to end. Im not begging him, theres never any responce


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

It's none of my buisness but i believe all beef should be squashed cause you never know when its gonna come back to you. As i just said tho...its none of my buisness.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 29 2006, 05:46 PM~6662010
> *Please PM me David
> *


 :0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im just trying to make everything better between me and this board.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 29 2006, 07:44 PM~6662362
> *Im just trying to make everything better between me and this board.
> *


HEY KID ! I have been catching hell over what went down the other day ! But I was at me highest level with you ! 

You ask all kinds of question , and some times the same thing over and over ! And the other stuff you do on here i guess just rubbed me the wrong way ! And then when you started askin for work and would say i was to high you just keep asking ! I ant going to drop my price on my Labor sorry ! And its only right that you pay for the items needed to do the work you want done ! But Then you took it to another level when you said i got you for a kit and wasted your time and money on shipping ! Thats where i blow up ! 


IF YOU ASK FOR WORK AND CANT AFFORD IT STOP ASKING ! I DOnt mind sharing tips , Bullshitting and sharing unwanted items in trades and what not But If i set a price on something I wont lowwer it just cause someone gets upset ! 


SO lay off asking for stuff ! Stop Buggin and you say your 20 yrs old ! Some times you act like 12 thats why you caught so much beef from the other members LOL! 

If you got cash to buy items that are for sale by all means pick up what you want But when asking for work and a price is mention dont be a crybaby and we will be cool ! 


I join lay it low to share my hobby and see what everyone else builds ! Vinnie I havent seen anything from you other then the post you put up tring to sale stuff with no pics over and over ! It just gets old with people wanting shit with out willing to give in return ! Or to be on here just to mess up what really is going on just to be haters ! 

I am no better a person than you and i am sorry for making you feel like your unwanted here ! I guess the other members see how you act and the buggin that goes with it ! And They see the shit i am doing as while ! But for me i give everyone a chacne to show me who the are and from that i choose to be done with you ! 


And ADAM PL ! You have no need to post in any of my topics or to diss someone else after the shit you pulled on ME , BIG C , and lets not mention that after i warned Omaha about you made a deal with and HE NEVER GOT PAID EITHER ! WHAT A SURPIZE !


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn....I really don't know much bout the situation that happened between you two, but Mini is right bro. How you gonna ask for some work done and than when you get quoted a price you complain or whatever? If someone is willing to put there time and effort into something, especially something as complicated as paint jobs, hinge work or anything of that nature....when he gives you a price you just need to give that cash up. I mean if it is something you can do yourself than you should do it....but for whatever reason you asked someone else to do it so how you gonna complain when they tell you how much they want? I've sat back and looked at alot of peoples builds on here and Mini has some top notch shit, hell I would gladly pay someone who does work that well the amount they ask.


----------



## Adam pl (Jul 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 06:04 PM~6662479
> *HEY  KID !    I have  been  catching  hell over  what  went  down the  other day !  But  I  was  at  me  highest  level  with you !
> 
> You  ask all kinds  of  question  , and  some  times  the  same  thing  over  and  over !  And  the  other  stuff  you  do  on here  i guess  just  rubbed  me the  wrong way !  And  then  when  you started  askin for  work  and  would  say  i was  to high  you  just  keep asking !  I  ant going  to drop  my  price  on my  Labor  sorry !  And  its  only  right  that  you  pay  for  the  items  needed  to do  the  work  you  want  done !  But Then  you  took  it  to another  level  when  you  said  i  got  you  for  a  kit  and  wasted your  time  and  money  on  shipping !  Thats  where  i  blow  up !
> ...


actually he did get payed and cant we just drop all this shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Adam pl_@Nov 29 2006, 08:53 PM~6662736
> *actually he did get payed and cant we just drop all this shit
> *



Well unless he received a payment today i was told he was getting the same story BIG C and I got !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 07:04 PM~6662479
> *HEY  KID !    I have  been  catching  hell over  what  went  down the  other day !  But  I  was  at  me  highest  level  with you !
> 
> You  ask all kinds  of  question  , and  some  times  the  same  thing  over  and  over !  And  the  other  stuff  you  do  on here  i guess  just  rubbed  me the  wrong way !  And  then  when  you started  askin for  work  and  would  say  i was  to high  you  just  keep asking !  I  ant going  to drop  my  price  on my  Labor  sorry !  And  its  only  right  that  you  pay  for  the  items  needed  to do  the  work  you  want  done !  But Then  you  took  it  to another  level  when  you  said  i  got  you  for  a  kit  and  wasted your  time  and  money  on  shipping !  Thats  where  i  blow  up !
> ...


dam guys.i cant take no time from this place cause somebody has to f^%$ something up.Thats it.I need to get building and get back in here before this forum falls apart. :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats next mini


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey David, Do you have any builds under 50 bucks that ud sell me directly? I want a piece of MINIDREAMS in my case!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 12:46 AM~6664277
> *Hey David, Do you have any builds under 50 bucks that ud sell me directly? I want a piece of MINIDREAMS in my case!!!
> *


 might be able to do that ! They wont have any chassie detail or motor work but as a case or shelf model you ll be happy ! 


what you lookin for , truck , lowlow , tuner ?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Anything with a MINIDREAMS paint job lol!!! hehe PM me with pics of what youll sell me.


Thanks david!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 12:51 AM~6664315
> *Anything with a MINIDREAMS paint job lol!!! hehe PM me with pics of what youll sell me.
> Thanks david!
> *



Look back in here at the Ranger that i had up that Adam Never paid for ! 

I think he bid 18.00 even ! I will sale it at that price to be fair ! I dont think it would right to up the price on it !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

not to be dumb but i dont really like that ranger too much, Got anything elts?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 01:00 AM~6664359
> *not to be dumb but i dont really like that ranger too much, Got anything elts?
> *


I will get some cheap stuff together and post them up! Give me some time to do it i got a lot going  on right know ! If i dont post any in a little bit I will some time tommrow ! I am about to added up a new project ! :0


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMN another one? Got anything thats hinged that ull sell me bro (for a learning expierence)? thanks david


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 29 2006, 10:57 PM~6664342
> *Look  back in here  at the Ranger  that  i had  up  that  Adam  Never  paid  for !
> 
> I think  he  bid  18.00  even !  I  will  sale  it at that  price  to  be  fair !  I  dont think it  would  right  to  up the  price  on it !
> *



I even got out bid on that ranger :angry: :angry: :angry: :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Nov 30 2006, 01:30 AM~6664561
> *I even got out bid on that ranger  :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :uh:
> *


SEE ! Bullshitin effects everyone !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

TRUE


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 29 2006, 09:51 PM~6664315
> *Anything with a MINIDREAMS paint job lol!!! hehe PM me with pics of what youll sell me.
> Thanks david!
> *


Check my website I have a few of Mini's cars for sale.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

what ones?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

NEW AUCTION!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 29 2006, 10:42 PM~6664608
> *what ones?
> *



Brown Honda
Red/Black Mustang
Light Blue Truck
GTO (sold)


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Nov 30 2006, 01:41 AM~6664604
> *Check my website I have a few of Mini's cars for sale.
> *



Vinny ! The best buy for the money would be the Brown Honda ! I did a full custom 1 of a kind Body and headlight kit ! Fully detailed interior and Motor! A lot of trick shit !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I was thinkin about buying that civic.

Do you still have this honda david?


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

that civic is that shit


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 05:56 AM~6665136
> *I was thinkin about buying that civic.
> 
> Do you still have this honda david?
> ...


YEP! You want to buy it ! ?! Cash or Money order !



HEY Big POPPA and Day1 ! I got your guys stuff to ship BUT ! Man we got about a 1/2" of ice last night and now in the middle of getting like 5 to 8 " of snows ! I Wont be able to ship today I will try tommrow or saturday ! I hOpe you guys understand !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HELL YEAH I WANT IT!!!
PM me on the price and address!
Also id like to buy another car from you.
got anything i might like? 

Lowrider????

Thanks soooo much david


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 12:59 PM~6667203
> *HELL YEAH I WANT IT!!!
> PM me on the price and address!
> Also id like to buy another car from you.
> ...


quit trying to get my honda. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 01:59 PM~6667203
> *HELL YEAH I WANT IT!!!
> PM me on the price and address!
> Also id like to buy another car from you.
> ...



Vinny ! I got to look over some of my stuff ! And KB had already PMed about the honda and forgot till you posted it up and then he reminded me that its in a deal we got workin! Sorry ! If The deal dont work Youll be the frist i Notify !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

AWWWWW NOOOO 
:tears:  :tears: 

That makes me soooo sad!!!! ARRRGGGGG

DAMN YOU KUSTOM BUILDER!!!!!!






j/k


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 01:16 PM~6667289
> *AWWWWW NOOOO
> :tears:    :tears:
> 
> ...


if you really want it.let me know.mini can build me another one.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

its cool man


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Its all up to david!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 02:38 PM~6667418
> *Its all up to david!
> *


OK ! I talked to KB And we might have another trade worked out ! 

The gold if you want it is 50.00 shipped !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

25.00 shipped !










































NO MOTOR OR INTERIOR ! Just a paint job on this !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Not to make anyone mad hear but id give 50 bucks for it if it had a engine and some more detail. 

sorry mini.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

50.00 shipped on this ! 


































Its a curbside kit but with a full detailed interior !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DAMMMNNNNN


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

50.00 shipped ! A early pin job before i got to know how to use them ! 


















































No motor but the hood is still opened so you could 1 if you bought it !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

ill take the yellow 1 in the background :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

HAHA me to lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I KNow Vinny Asked to Buy something out right why he had the cash to spend But Anyone interrest can grab these at the price i posted ! So feel free to take whant you like and i will also let this 1 go for 

18.00 Shipped !



























and this 1 for 25.00 shipped 


















These both have detailed interior but know motors !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Would you do 20 shipped for that big black chevy if i buy another model from you?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Is that everything bro?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 03:03 PM~6667571
> *Would you do 20 shipped for that big black chevy if i buy another model from you?
> *


 It depends on what you want to buy 1 but MY PRICES ARE POSTED ! 


ANYONE IS ABLE TO PURCHASE WHAT I POSTED UP !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 03:23 PM~6667741
> *Is that everything bro?
> *


That is everytnihg i would be willing to sell out right at this time !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

you dont have any more pics of that blck truck do you?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i want that nova. :biggrin:


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I really want that gold civic


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 02:42 PM~6667904
> *I really want that gold civic
> *


get it.i gave you the chance.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

That mean i can have it KB? 

If so MINI please PM me your address


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 30 2006, 03:41 PM~6667901
> *i want that nova. :biggrin:
> *



NOVA IS NOT FOR SALE ! But I take 1,000 for it !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:18 PM~6668237
> *NOVA  IS  NOT  FOR SALE !  But  I  take  1,000  for it !
> 
> 
> ...


f#@$ tease


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I want that blue pickup truck with the topper on it!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 04:21 PM~6668266
> *I want that blue pickup truck with the topper on it!!!!
> *


Vinny ! its around 200.00 !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

that nova is sick, i wantttttt haha----pm sent mini


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

WOW.....lol thats like my whole pay check! lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Hey david i really want something thats opend and ill be willing to fess up 100 bucks too. got anything like that?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 04:29 PM~6668317
> *Hey david i really want something thats opend and ill be willing to fess up 100 bucks too. got anything like that?
> *



Vinny ! Yo send me 100.00 and i will build you something all opened up and wild just for you! But You must prove that you self before i start on anything !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:39 PM~6668397
> *Vinny !  Yo  send  me  100.00  and i  will  build  you  something  all opened  up  and  wild  just  for  you!  But  You  must  prove  that  you  self  before  i  start  on  anything !
> *


now thats a good deal


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

DUDE THATS A DEAL!! I WOULD JUMP ON THAT!!!


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

thats a good deal bro id take him up on that-------good craftsmanship isnt cheap---and thats cheap for what mini can do


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

DEAL!!!!

What do i have to do....

please dont tell me to finish my rivi....


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 30 2006, 02:41 PM~6668412
> *thats a good deal bro id take him up on that-------good craftsmanship isnt cheap---and thats cheap for what mini can do
> *


true dat


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:39 PM~6668397
> *Vinny !  Yo  send  me  100.00  and i  will  build  you  something  all opened  up  and  wild  just  for  you!  But  You  must  prove  that  you  self  before  i  start  on  anything !
> *


ill give you a bag of cheetos for that nova. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 04:42 PM~6668423
> *DEAL!!!!
> 
> What do i have to do....
> ...



If your wanting something done I will hook it up ! But You need to send 100.00 before i start the project to show this is a REAL DEAL ! 

It wont be as wild as the LS Monte that won the build off but it will be a show peice ! and i will open th e trunk and hinge the hood ! The doors wont open caus ethe time it takes to do all that ! But the trunk will be detailed with 1 of your choice of Beat or Hydro set Up ! 


THIS IS FOR REAL ON MY PART ! You Prepay and I will Give you something worth the wait !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

lol---i bid 2 bags of doritos!!! top that! 

jk---but mini if s10 doesnt take you up on that, I will lol---100 bucks for a fully wild hinged built kit....thats cheap


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

hmmm how about i send you 70$ tommarow????


can i pick the kit?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mitchapalooza65_@Nov 30 2006, 03:52 PM~6668520
> *lol---i bid 2 bags of doritos!!! top that!
> 
> jk---but mini if s10 doesnt take you up on that, I will lol---100 bucks for a fully wild hinged built kit....thats cheap
> *


there you go.cock blocking.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

mini.in another post i saw a silver and burg car.like a mazda or something.


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 30 2006, 02:58 PM~6668564
> *there you go.cock blocking.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

Damn if you back out in any way I'LL pay $100 for Mini to build me something


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

What if the kit i wanna use already has the truck opend? and if i add 20 bucks more

so 120$$$


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by drnitrus_@Nov 30 2006, 05:07 PM~6668612
> *Damn if you back out in any way I'LL pay $100 for Mini to build me something
> *


 You Know where you stand with me ! Just put your money away !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 05:07 PM~6668613
> *What if the kit i wanna use already has the truck opend? and if i add 20 bucks more
> 
> so 120$$$
> *



Ok Let me get this right ! You will send 70 ! To show you want to do this and the kit you want has an openind trunk all ready , and you will add another 20 bucks to open the doors ! Did i read that right !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 30 2006, 04:59 PM~6668571
> *mini.in another post i saw a silver and burg car.like a mazda or something.
> *


Whats up ?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 04:13 PM~6668653
> *Whats  up ?
> *


what is it?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Yes you definitly read that right. 

I want you to use the revell Caddy kit!


PM me your address sometime tonight so i can send out a money order for $70.00 tommarow


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Are you picking whats going on with this?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 30 2006, 05:17 PM~6668677
> *what is it?
> *



Its a toyota TE 27 !( Carolla ) LOL!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:50 PM~6667472
> *OK  !  I talked  to KB  And  we  might  have  another  trade  worked  out !
> 
> The  gold  if  you  want  it  is  50.00  shipped !
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:52 PM~6667482
> *25.00  shipped !
> 
> 
> ...


,,,,,,,, :biggrin: ,,,


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:54 PM~6667486
> *50.00  shipped  on this  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:56 PM~6667504
> *50.00  shipped !  A  early  pin  job  before  i  got to  know  how  to  use them !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:01 PM~6667546
> *I KNow  Vinny  Asked  to  Buy  something  out right  why  he  had the  cash to spend  But  Anyone  interrest  can  grab  these  at the  price  i posted !  So  feel  free to  take  whant  you  like  and  i  will  also  let this  1  go  for
> 
> 18.00  Shipped !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 04:31 PM~6668765
> *Its  a toyota TE 27 !( Carolla ) LOL!
> *


dont tell me your going to hold out on it. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 30 2006, 05:47 PM~6668899
> *dont tell me your going to hold out on it. :biggrin:
> *


 you got a few good things that i would trade it for ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 04:55 PM~6668967
> *you  got a few  good things that  i  would  trade it  for !  :biggrin:
> *


why you gotz to act like that.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Are you gonna answer me david?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 07:14 PM~6669644
> *Are you gonna answer me david?
> *


shake him.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

there you go again chill out s 10 and be patient


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

How??? lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Sorry just excited.... :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 07:18 PM~6669668
> *Sorry just excited.... :biggrin:
> *


tell mini.answer me dammit.or ill bitch slap you. :biggrin: 
he will answer you quick.


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Come on now. I JUST FINNALLY GOT GOOD WITH HIM!!!!

:roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 08:14 PM~6669644
> *Are you gonna answer me david?
> *


I Told you you need to send the frist part of the payment ! did you not see that post !


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

I know, i need your address.....


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Can you answer my other question to please.

David please dont get mad at me, im just VERY excited about this!


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 07:29 PM~6669740
> *Can you answer my other question to please.
> 
> David please dont get mad at me, im just VERY excited about this!
> *


s10.how old are you?


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Im about to turn 20 why?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 07:42 PM~6669823
> *Im about to turn 20 why?
> *


just asking.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Nov 30 2006, 07:42 PM~6669823
> *Im about to turn 20 why?
> *


lol no your not unless you ride the short Bus


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

guys play nice or go to your rooms!!!


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

lol no your not unless you ride the short Bus 


What the fuck does that mean?


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 1 2006, 11:02 AM~6674095
> *lol no your not unless you ride the short Bus
> What the fuck does that mean?
> *


YOU REALLY DON'T KNOW??????????????

THAT MEAN'S YOUR A DEE,DEE,REE. WITH A HELMET. :biggrin:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 11:12 AM~6674159
> *YOU REALLY DON'T KNOW??????????????
> 
> THAT MEAN'S YOUR A DEE,DEE,REE. WITH A HELMET.  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 70droptop (Nov 3, 2003)

How much for the ae86 if its for sale......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Dec 1 2006, 01:12 PM~6674159
> *YOU REALLY DON'T KNOW??????????????
> 
> THAT MEAN'S YOUR A DEE,DEE,REE. WITH A HELMET.  :biggrin:
> *


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! WHICH WAY DID HE GO GEOGRE ! WHICH WAY DID HE GO !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 70droptop_@Dec 1 2006, 02:21 PM~6674500
> *How much for the ae86 if its for sale......
> *


 Sorry At this time its not for sale ! UNLESS THE RIGHT OFFER IS MADE ! $$$.&& YOU FEEL ME ! :biggrin:


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2006, 12:24 PM~6674524
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  WHICH  WAY  DID  HE  GO  GEOGRE ! WHICH  WAY  DID  HE  GO !
> *


 :banghead: + :twak: = :around:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2006, 02:24 PM~6674524
> *DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!  WHICH  WAY  DID  HE  GO  GEOGRE ! WHICH  WAY  DID  HE  GO !
> *


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 1 2006, 12:43 PM~6674684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


KINDA LOOK'S LIKE AN ORANGATANG IN THE FACE. THAT'S A DEE,DEE,REE. 
S-10 IF YOU DON'T KNOW NOW YOU KNOW.


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

YO man did you guys look up his profile. Homies is crazy :machinegun: oh ya check his myspace


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao:u gota love this topic good deals and the fucken comedy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SypnOnSiZZerB (Feb 1, 2006)

AAAARRG!!! LoL


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

DAM!!!!!!!!! Homie is on a lolo site and his in all black like that ???????????????


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 1 2006, 04:03 PM~6675185
> *
> AAAARRG!!! LoL
> *



ummm.....i won't comment, lol


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

Why are you **** wasting your time.......


grow the fuck up!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

Man nothing wrong with riding the short bus.. I used to ride the short bus all the time.. Those special girls are really umm.. special...  :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

> *Man nothing wrong with riding the short bus.. I used to ride the short bus all the time.. Those special girls are really umm.. special...*


Yeah, don't ya just love it when they get to droolin and sloberin all over the place!:0 :biggrin:


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by S-10sForever_@Dec 1 2006, 06:43 PM~6676333
> *Why are you **** wasting your time.......
> grow the fuck up!
> *


*FUCK YOU PUTO* :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

As long as they are not hitting their head on the window's repeatedly your fine!!


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 87burb_@Dec 1 2006, 07:22 PM~6676793
> *As long as they are not hitting their head on the window's repeatedly your fine!!
> *


 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SypnOnSiZZerB_@Dec 1 2006, 02:03 PM~6675185
> *
> AAAARRG!!! LoL
> *



reminds me of this guy. 








:biggrin: 














See he missed his bus. 

"wait up fellas!!!" 









:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLO1_@Dec 1 2006, 10:22 PM~6677769
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: 

"STOP THAT!!!" "TIGER PAW!!"











" Who's the bitch now?! "


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

DAMN :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :0


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## boskeeter (Mar 12, 2006)

looks like he took the picture while take a huge shit, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:50 PM~6667472
> *OK  !  I talked  to KB  And  we  might  have  another  trade  worked  out !
> 
> The  gold  if  you  want  it  is  50.00  shipped !
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:52 PM~6667482
> *25.00  shipped !
> 
> 
> ...



Ryan has the truck kit to complete this ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:54 PM~6667486
> *50.00  shipped  on this  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 02:56 PM~6667504
> *50.00  shipped !  A  early  pin  job  before  i  got to  know  how  to  use them !
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 30 2006, 03:01 PM~6667546
> *I KNow  Vinny  Asked  to  Buy  something  out right  why  he  had the  cash to spend  But  Anyone  interrest  can  grab  these  at the  price  i posted !  So  feel  free to  take  whant  you  like  and  i  will  also  let this  1  go  for
> 
> 18.00  Shipped !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THIS IS NOT AN AUCTION ! OPEN TO ANY OFFERS !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

TTT


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Is that a mustang on that lift there in the back??


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Day1Hustla_@Dec 3 2006, 05:03 PM~6686374
> *
> 
> 
> ...


I think Beto has that Mustang now.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HEY BIG POPPA AND DAY1 ! 


Everything shipped to day ! It went 2 days so by the end of the week !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 5 2006, 04:19 PM~6700881
> *HEY  BIG  POPPA  AND  DAY1 !
> Everything  shipped  to day  !  It  went  2 days  so  by the  end  of  the  week !
> *


What? 10 bucks and it doesn't get overnighted! :angry: :biggrin:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CHRISTMAS MORNING SALE ! 


Since a few people should have extra christmas money I offer the lot os 6 cars that i last posted for sale to auction 

I have a reserve in mind but on this run i want to set a start off bid of 50.00 ! 

You all 6 shipped at the highest bid ! 



























































































































LIKE I SAID ! I Have a price in my head to which will buy all 6 ! I start the Biding out at $50!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

$60.00


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

THROW IN THE CADI AND CAPRICE ANDIM IN LOL :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Dec 25 2006, 12:06 AM~6818345
> *THROW IN THE CADI AND CAPRICE ANDIM IN LOL :biggrin:
> *


LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

someone should def pick those up


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

i just want the black honda civic


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 25 2006, 12:04 AM~6818335
> *CHRISTMAS  MORNING  SALE !
> Since  a  few  people  should  have  extra  christmas money  I  offer  the  lot  os  6  cars  that  i  last  posted  for  sale  to  auction
> 
> ...



I only got 1 bid ! :angry: 

But its Beto! LOL! Not close to my set price but But if your willing to trade up some stuff to cover the differance I am willing to work something out ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

WHAT'S YOUR RESERVE?


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

But its Beto! ?????????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Dec 31 2006, 04:40 AM~6868563
> *WHAT'S YOUR RESERVE?
> *



These are all sold ! Beto Offered me my reserve ! Thanks Beto !


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 31 2006, 02:12 AM~6868739
> *These  are  all  sold  !  Beto    Offered  me  my  reserve  !  Thanks  Beto !
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

DAMN I WANTED TO BUY THE HONDA HATCH!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! Are you guys ready for a new MINIDREAMS AUCTION ?


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Well get on with it shesh!! :biggrin: :cheesy:  :0


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

bring em out mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist 1 for the this year will be this built 1950 FORD pickup ! 


















































































It HAS NO CHASSIE DETAIL ! BUT the rest of this kit is very clean and well detailed ! 

Please Remember the trims of my auction ! If you cant pay then dont bid ! And remember i pay all shipping fees ! 


HAVE AT IT BOYS !


----------



## SCOOBY SNACKS (Nov 24, 2005)

damn bro thats a nice truck i think you should keep it...but hey its yours


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 09:09 PM~7006650
> *Frist  1  for  the  this  year  will  be  this  built  1950 FORD pickup !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

1st one of the year, and one of the last that you finished of the last year one of the 4500,000 that you finished last year lol. 


really clean build, engine looks great, im diggin the interior and the classic lowrider look---someone will def pick this one up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK Second auction ! 


UNWANTED KITS < >PARTS ! 


This will be alot auction ! All 16 kits for 1 price ! The only thing i will add to this shipping 12.00 Unless the winning bid is over 60.00 ! If Lot sales for over 60.00 it will have FREE SHIPPING ! 










11 are full kits 5 are parted out kit ! Take your chance and see which are full and which are started !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 17 2007, 03:33 AM~7009428
> *OK    Second  auction !
> UNWANTED  KITS < >PARTS  !
> This  will  be  alot  auction !  All  16  kits  for  1  price !  The  only thing  i  will  add  to  this  shipping  12.00  Unless  the  winning  bid  is  over  60.00 !  If  Lot  sales  for  over  60.00  it  will have  FREE SHIPPING !
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 16 2007, 10:09 PM~7006650
> *Frist  1  for  the  this  year  will  be  this  built  1950 FORD pickup !
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Frist 1 for the this year will be this built 1950 FORD pickup ! 


















































































It HAS NO CHASSIE DETAIL ! BUT the rest of this kit is very clean and well detailed ! 

Please Remember the trims of my auction ! If you cant pay then dont bid ! And remember i pay all shipping fees ! 





THIS HAS NO BIDS ! I WILL LET THIS RUN UNTIL TUESDAY !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK Second auction ! 
UNWANTED KITS < >PARTS ! 
This will be alot auction ! All 16 kits for 1 price ! The only thing i will add to this shipping 12.00 Unless the winning bid is over 60.00 ! If Lot sales for over 60.00 it will have FREE SHIPPING ! 










11 are full kits 5 are parted out kit ! Take your chance and see which are full and which are started !



ALL FOR 1 ! JUST PLACE YOUR BID!


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 20 2007, 03:36 AM~7037927
> *Frist  1  for  the  this  year  will  be  this  built  1950 FORD pickup !
> 
> 
> ...



I'll put down 7 on this, I know it's not much but hey it's a start. :cheesy:


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

Ill jack the bid up on the truck to 15, and Ill drop a bid of 15 on the 15 kits


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Oh what the hell, I'll bid $20 on the lot of 16 kits. :cheesy:


----------



## hoorider (Sep 15, 2005)

i bid 25 on the parts and 25 on the truck


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS FOR THE BIDS FELLAS ! 


As of right now hoorider is the highest bidder on both the truck and the lot of kits !


----------



## mitchapalooza65 (Oct 19, 2006)

TTT----!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ill say $26.00 for the Truck.
Tony


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK This will end tonight ! As of right now i got 26.00 on the truck from 

SIK 9D1 and the lot of kits are at 25 from hoorider!


i let this run till midnight Cali time and the highest bidder will win ! 

I Post up the info you guys will need later ! i am feeling sick so i am off to bed ! Good luck !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Ill Put 30 on that Ford Truck!!


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ah shit im to late!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Are you guys ready for a new auction ??????????????????????


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

bring it on!!!!!


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 05:17 PM~7140424
> *Are    you  guys  ready  for  a  new  auction  ??????????????????????
> *


I dont' think they're ready :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i was born ready!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK ! Please ! ONLY SERIOUS BIDDERS ! 

This is just a body only ! You will need the 96 impala or the 94 caprice kit to complete this car ! 










These are NOT perfect ! And this is the only 1 clean eoungh to put out as of right now ! 

At this time there is no grille , Hood , or bumpers for the body but there will be when kit is shipped ! 









<span style='color:green'>THIS WILL RUN FOR 1 WEEK ! AND ONLY SERIUOS BIDDERS ! [/u]

THIS WOULD NOT BE POSSIBLE WITH OUT SCALE LOWS.COM !


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

I'll kick the bidding off with a cool 5.00 dollars. (i just found it in my pants)


----------



## S-10sForever (May 19, 2006)

8.00 even though its gonna go WAY higher!!!


GOOD LUCK!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

$30.00


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

_*I'LL BID $15.00 AND MINI HOLD IT I WILL GIVE IT AS A PRIZE IN MY CONTEST.....*_


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Jan 31 2007, 02:30 PM~7140546
> *LOCO YOU CAN WIN IT IN MY CONTEST,</span>*


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Jan 31 2007, 02:31 PM~7140555
> *I'LL BID $15.00 AND MINI HOLD IT I WILL GIVE IT AS A PRIZE IN MY CONTEST.....
> *



:0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 31 2007, 05:27 PM~7140519
> *OK !    Please  !  ONLY  SERIOUS  BIDDERS !
> 
> This  is    just  a  body  only  !  You  will  need  the  96 impala or  the  94  caprice  kit  to  complete  this  car !
> ...


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

40.00 bucks homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2007, 08:34 PM~7142295
> *40.00 bucks homie
> *


Thanks for your bid ! :biggrin: 


Like i said these are not perfect but they will cleanp with some sanding and a little body filler ! 


HERE  IS THE BODY YOUR BIDDING ON ! 






























and to prove I have it on hand ready to ship as soon as payment is made !


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

I cant wait 2 get my truck!!! What else u have 4 sale ??


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 31 2007, 05:34 PM~7142295
> *40.00 bucks homie
> *


WELL, THERE WENT YOUR PRIZE HOMIE, YOU COULD HAVE WON THIS,,,,,,


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

DAMN I SHOULD SELL MINE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jan 31 2007, 11:24 PM~7145413
> *DAMN I SHOULD SELL MINE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


YOU GOT PM...........


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 1 2007, 02:24 AM~7145413
> *DAMN I SHOULD SELL MINE TOO!!!!!!!!!!!..LOL
> *


FRED ! LOL! And look ! Beto done PMed you ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2007, 02:12 AM~7145358
> *
> 
> 
> ...


MINI 
you got your own caddi fest in your workshop !!!!


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

hno: ok $50.00 hno:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:dunno: YET?????


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

will the bumpers be chrome


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 1 2007, 01:46 PM~7148005
> *will the bumpers be chrome
> *


NO CHROME PLATING ! Sorry !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2007, 11:04 AM~7148144
> *NO  CHROME  PLATING !  Sorry !
> *


dammmmmmmmn 

thats cool i bid 55 dolares


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 1 2007, 02:12 AM~7145358
> *Thanks  for  your  bid !  :biggrin:
> Like  i  said  these  are not  perfect  but  they  will  cleanp  with    some  sanding  and a  little body  filler !
> HERE  IS  THE  BODY  YOUR BIDDING  ON !
> ...


Looks like i highest bid so far is 55.00 ! 


 DONT FORGET FREE SHIPPING !


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

LOLOL...I THOUGHT I'D GET A FEW PM'S!!!!!!!! SORRY HOMIES I ONLY GOT 1 BIG BODY AND UNTIL ANYBODY ELSE POPS THEM OUT IT'LL STAY HERE IN CALI!!!!!!! IN THE CUSTOM BUILDERS VAULT.


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

runs till tuesday ?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Tuesday fawwkers


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

swap meet! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

Whore :roflmao:


----------



## OJ Hydraulics (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 2 2007, 02:44 AM~7155211
> *Looks  like   i  highest  bid so  far   is  55.00 !
> DONT  FORGET   FREE SHIPPING !
> *


I give you $45 and a 64 impala box never opened


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:dunno:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

DID I WIN OR WHAT :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 6 2007, 08:48 PM~7193191
> *DID I WIN OR WHAT :biggrin:
> *


Still got a few hours dog ! It ends at Midnight Cali time !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 6 2007, 05:51 PM~7193207
> *Still  got  a  few  hours  dog !  It  ends  at  Midnight  Cali  time !
> *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: hno: hno:
SWAPMEET


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 6 2007, 08:48 PM~7193715
> *hno:  hno:  hno:
> <span style='font-family:Optima'>LOUIE :0 *


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

whats next


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Feb 7 2007, 10:08 PM~7203316
> *whats next
> *


nothing yet ! i still havent been paid from the last ones yet ! Feel Like i been wasting my time ! :angry:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 09:26 PM~7203505
> *nothing  yet  !  i  still  havent  been  paid  from  the last  ones  yet !    Feel  Like  i  been  wasting  my  time  !  :angry:
> *


 :angry:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 09:26 PM~7203505
> *nothing  yet  !  i  still  havent  been  paid  from  the last  ones  yet !    Feel  Like  i  been  wasting  my  time  !  :angry:
> *


damn man do you wear a sign that says its ok to fuck me, you allways gettin screwed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 8 2007, 07:11 AM~7206701
> *damn man do you wear a sign that says its ok to fuck me, you allways gettin screwed
> *


That the problem with tring to be a nice ! Your always opened to get fucked ! :angry:


----------



## THEREGAL (Dec 11, 2004)

sounds like its about time to start being an asshole


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by THEREGAL_@Feb 8 2007, 07:14 AM~7206708
> *sounds like its about time to start being an asshole
> *


oh BELIVE ME i ALL READY DO ! lol!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Jan 24 2007, 12:52 AM~7068643
> *Ill Put 30 on that Ford Truck!!
> *



I want to say thank you to BIGGDEE ! I got his payment and your kit is on the way !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 05:01 AM~7206789
> *I  want  to  say  thank  you  to  BIGGDEE !  I  got  his  payment  and  your  kit  is  on the  way  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

SAHWEET!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 8 2007, 05:06 PM~7211073
> *SAHWEET!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Its shipped by 2day Its got a confri# So if you dont see it by saturday or Monday let me know !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

hno: :banghead:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 7 2007, 08:26 PM~7203505
> *nothing  yet  !  i  still  havent  been  paid  from  the last  ones  yet !    Feel  Like  i  been  wasting  my  time  !  :angry:
> *



:angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: Hey Mini Thanks for the truck i got it in the mail today!! It super clean "I like it ALLOT!" It was packaged very well thanks bro!! One question well two. What kind of paint is that?? its very smooth and clean and the other is did it have a back bumper?? i didnt see one.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 10 2007, 08:12 PM~7228177
> *:thumbsup: Hey Mini Thanks for the truck i got it in the mail today!! It super clean "I like it ALLOT!" It was packaged very well thanks bro!! One question well two. What kind of paint is that?? its very smooth and clean and the other is did it have a back bumper?? i didnt see one.
> *


 No it never had a rear bumper ! 


The paint id 99 ford ranger forest green ( THE DARK COLOR ) and the same green mixed with HOK Cosmic sliver and the cleared with Extrem clear ! ALL REAL AUTOMIVE PAINT ! Glad your happy ! And thanks ! 


PLEASE RETURN WHEN YOU SEE SOMETHING YOU LIKE ! :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 8 2007, 06:13 AM~7206706
> *That  the  problem  with  tring  to  be  a  nice  !  Your  always  opened  to    get    fucked !  :angry:
> *


thats what she said :0


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 11 2007, 03:43 AM~7230634
> *thats what she said :0
> *


at the SWAPMEET :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I have fun auction planned ! 


How about a MISTERY paint job idea ! 

I have an unwanted 66 olds 88 kit from AMT ! I also want to try some new stuff i just got ! SO How about this ! I paint this up , And the winning bidder will get the honors of showing it off once they recevie the kit ! 

If this sounds good place your bid ! And remember SHIPPING IS ALWAYS FREE (unless stated before the start of the auction)


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2007, 07:09 PM~7243054
> *I have  fun  auction  planned !
> How  about  a    MISTERY  paint  job    idea !
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2007, 08:09 PM~7243054
> *I have  fun  auction  planned !
> How  about  a    MISTERY  paint  job    idea !
> 
> ...


$10 bucks :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

$20.00


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ill do $21.00


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

25.00 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! Dang i didnt think anyone would bite on this 1 so i guess its a go ahead on this auction ! LOL! 


It will run for 1 week and the winning bidder will get the WHOLE kit with a painted body ! !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 01:59 AM~7246493
> *LOL!    Dang  i  didnt  think  anyone  would  bite  on this    1  so  i  guess  its  a  go ahead  on this  auction  !  LOL!
> It  will  run  for  1  week  and  the  winning  bidder will  get the  WHOLE    kit    with  a  painted  body  !  !
> *



just save the aution and just paint my truck. :biggrin: :biggrin: 



JK homie, I got 28$ on it.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2007, 04:01 AM~7246496
> *just save the aution and just paint my truck.   :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> JK homie,     I got 28$ on it.
> *


Hey LOW if you double that offer and then cut it in half for being a repeat custom !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 02:08 AM~7246508
> *Hey  LOW  if  you  double  that    offer    and then  cut  it  in  half    for  being  a  repeat  custom !
> *



double the price and cut it in half huh? :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 13 2007, 04:07 AM~7246623
> *double the price and cut it in half huh?  :biggrin:
> *


ur bid would be 28 than :dunno: he's pretty much sayin add 14 more, i think, lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its a  joke ! double 28 to 56 then cut it in half to get 28 again !LOL! You guys are STUPIDER the Felix said you were ! LOL!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 07:44 AM~7246908
> *Its  a  joke  !    double 28    to  56  then  cut  it  in  half  to  get    28  again  !LOL!  You  guys  are  STUPIDER    the  Felix  said  you  were !  LOL!
> *


hey i had it right, i just stated it 2 ways it could have been, just in case


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL!


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill go 30.00


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 05:44 AM~7246908
> *Its  a  joke  !    double 28    to  56  then  cut  it  in  half  to  get    28  again  !LOL!  You  guys  are  STUPIDER    the  Felix  said  you  were !  LOL!
> *




:0 :dunno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by zfelix78caddy_@Feb 13 2007, 02:24 PM~7249014
> *:0 :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ElMonte74' (Dec 10, 2006)

:roflmao:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 13 2007, 06:44 AM~7246908
> *Its  a  joke  !    double 28    to  56  then  cut  it  in  half  to  get    28  again  !LOL!  You  guys  are  STUPIDER    the  Felix  said  you  were !  LOL!
> *



:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 13 2007, 12:21 PM~7248589
> *ill go 30.00
> *


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

im confused


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 14 2007, 12:57 AM~7256257
> *im confused
> *


nothin to be confused about, ur the high bidder of 30, i was just postin the last bid so it wouldnt get skipped over


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

I'LL go 35


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Dec 2 2006, 01:30 PM~6680732
> *Ryan  has  the  truck  kit  to  complete  this !  :biggrin:
> *


 Still up for grabs?


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)




----------



## Blue s10 (Apr 10, 2006)

thats cool lookin but why is it posted here?


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

im wondering if its still up on the block or if its sold


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

whats for sale?that blue truck?


----------



## 1988 S10 (Jan 23, 2007)

I DONT KNOW THATS WHAT IM WONDERING! IT WAS FOR SALE BUT I DONT KNOW IF ITS SOLD! IF NOT I WILL TAKE IT! I HAVE TO GO TO WORK NOW THOUGH SO I WILL CHECK BACK LATER


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Feb 14 2007, 12:36 PM~7259738
> *I DONT KNOW THATS WHAT IM WONDERING! IT WAS FOR SALE BUT I DONT KNOW IF ITS SOLD! IF NOT I WILL TAKE IT! I HAVE TO GO TO WORK NOW THOUGH SO I WILL CHECK BACK LATER
> *


pm him


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 14 2007, 06:29 AM~7257613
> *I'LL go 35
> *


 36.50 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 1988 S10_@Feb 14 2007, 01:22 PM~7259633
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THIS TRUCK BELONGS TO BETOSCUSTOMS .COM ! I dont know if it up for sale yet or not Please visit his web site! Lots of nice stuff over there !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Feb 14 2007, 03:32 PM~7260657
> *36.50  :biggrin:
> *



OK Guys sorry i havent been in here to keep you updated but this Body is ready to clear ! 

Its been worked overed LOL! The highest bidder is  MADEMAN @ $36.50


Heres a sneak peak 










Now pic this all inked out and foiled and then cleared ! OH and can you see the green /gold/ chrome flake @ LOL!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

40


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Feb 14 2007, 06:14 PM~7261874
> *40
> *



Looks like 40 !  



You guys want to see more of it ?  If this get s to 50.00 bucks I will revial a little more ! LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

STOP TEAZING THEM MINI N SHOW THEM THE PICS  

U BIG TEAZE :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 14 2007, 06:58 PM~7262662
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> STOP TEAZING THEM MINI N SHOW THEM THE PICS
> ...


more like a fuckin tease. :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

Ill do 49.99 & 15/16. But you can round it up to the highest number.

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7263056
> *Ill do 49.99 & 15/16. But you can round it up to the highest number.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


I have to ask you brother Is this a ture bid ? If so i post up pics If not we are still at 40.00 ! :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I thought you said the winner bidder would get the honors of showing it off!!!!! :twak:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2007, 10:31 PM~7264070
> *I thought you said the winner bidder would get the honors of showing it off!!!!! :twak:
> *


I thought if i just showed a little here and there til tuesday i would keep the bids a going LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 09:19 PM~7263963
> *I  have  to  ask  you  brother    Is  this  a  ture  bid ?  If  so  i  post  up  pics    If  not    we  are    still  at  40.00  ! :biggrin:
> *


whats a ture?
SWAPMUTHAFUCKINMEET!!!!!!!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 14 2007, 09:55 PM~7264322
> *I thought    if  i    just  showed  a  little  here  and  there  til  tuesday    i  would  keep the  bids  a going  LOL!  :biggrin:
> *


You dirty snake false advertising I'm suing :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Feb 14 2007, 10:56 PM~7264335
> *You dirty snake false advertising I'm suing  :biggrin:
> *


well i for 1 woundnt had bid with out a pic ! Its up to 40.00 now so i thought what the hell I give them a little Thank you pic !


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 14 2007, 06:39 PM~7263056
> *Ill do 49.99 & 15/16. But you can round it up to the highest number.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Yes Mini its a real bid Bro. But i thought we were gonna be able to reveal it?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 15 2007, 02:55 AM~7266226
> *Yes Mini its a real bid Bro. But i thought we were gonna be able to reveal it?
> *


Cool with me Then ! If you dont want to see it till it gets to then i wont revial it ! 

so as of right now your th e high bidder with  49.99 !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 02:02 AM~7266251
> *Cool  with  me    Then !  If  you    dont  want  to  see  it  till  it gets  to  then i  wont  revial  it !
> 
> so  as  of  right  now  your  th e high  bidder  with   49.99  !
> *


mini, take some good pics before it goes, and when they get it and show the pics u post some too, cuz some people on here have shitty cams and dont show all the detail n shit


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 15 2007, 01:54 AM~7266386
> *mini, take some good pics before it goes, and when they get it and show the pics u post some too, cuz some people on here have shitty cams and dont show all the detail n shit
> *


 :thumbsup: Dont trip potatoe chip i gots a good camera.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry: HOORIDER ! BID , WON , PMed me knowing he won ! NEVER PAID 


Its been 3 weeks long enought to pay or return pms i think i gave enough time to send payment and reply ! 



So fair warning to all salers Beware did nothing but waste my time ! 

I will have to add him to the list of untrusty LIL flakes !


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 05:46 PM~7271897
> * :angry: HOORIDER  !    BID  ,  WON ,  PMed  me  knowing  he  won  !  NEVER  PAID
> Its  been  3 weeks  long  enought  to pay  or  return  pms i think  i  gave  enough time  to  send  payment  and  reply !
> So  fair  warning  to  all  salers  Beware    did  nothing  but  waste  my  time  !
> ...


Mini :twak: Hoorider


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:angry: :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

THIS S-10 WAS SHIPPED TO CANADA


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2007, 05:46 PM~7271897
> * :angry: HOORIDER  !    BID  ,  WON ,  PMed  me  knowing  he  won  !  NEVER  PAID
> Its  been  3 weeks  long  enought  to pay  or  return  pms i think  i  gave  enough time  to  send  payment  and  reply !
> So  fair  warning  to  all  salers  Beware    did  nothing  but  waste  my  time  !
> ...


:twak: :twak: 
What was the auction for?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Feb 16 2007, 02:36 AM~7275414
> *:twak:  :twak:
> What was the auction for?
> *



It was for this lot of kits ! 


UNWANTED KITS < >PARTS ! 
This will be alot auction ! All 16 kits for 1 price ! The only thing i will add to this shipping 12.00 Unless the winning bid is over 60.00 ! If Lot sales for over 60.00 it will have FREE SHIPPING ! 










11 are full kits 5 are parted out kit ! Take your chance and see which are full and which are started !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

fuckin rediculous


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

Damn, that shit sucks! I remember that dodge sidewinder kit! I used to have that one, I liked the wheels on it! Shit Mini if its a complete kit and you wanna get rid of it sometime holla at ya boy!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

COME ON GUYS NY TAKERS LOOK 16 KITS FOR 60.00 BUCKS SOME DISC. WHO'S
THE FIRST BID COME DON'T BE SHY BID :biggrin: OK FUCK IT I'LL THE FIRST I BID 60.00 BKS





































JJ/K DAVE NO BID :biggrin:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

i will go 10.00!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 16 2007, 02:33 PM~7280215
> *i will go 10.00!!
> *


OH WE GOT A BID NOT MUCH BUT A BID IS A BID :biggrin: 

ANYBODY ELSE


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

just tryin to help things get rollin!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 16 2007, 02:49 PM~7280293
> *just tryin to help things get rollin!!
> *


I WAS JOKING HOMIE DAMMMMMMMMMMMN :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

WHAT UP TWINN :wave:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Feb 16 2007, 05:05 PM~7280398
> *WHAT UP TWINN :wave:
> *


 :biggrin: :wave:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

hey biggdog, that was a nice just tryin to help!! no stress here bro!! sorry you took it that way!!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Feb 16 2007, 07:01 PM~7281986
> *hey biggdog, that was a nice just tryin to help!! no stress here bro!! sorry you took it that way!!
> *


its all good homie never take anything in any way :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 12 2007, 09:09 PM~7243054
> *I have  fun  auction  planned !
> How  about  a    MISTERY  paint  job    idea !
> 
> ...




Just wanted to let you guys know that this auction on the mistery Paint work is ending to night at 12 am CAL. time And the highest bidder is at <span style='color:red'>FREE SHIPPING !


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

FUCK THAT CAR & THE PAINTER

































































LOL J/K WHATS CRACKIN ***********


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

:0


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 11:08 AM~7306654
> *Just  wanted  to  let you  guys  know  that  this  auction  on the  mistery  Paint  work  is  ending  to  night  at  12 am  CAL.  time    And  the  highest  bidder  is  at  <span style='color:red'>FREE  SHIPPING  !
> *


good luck on this one mini


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:angry:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 11:14 AM~7306712
> *:angry:
> *


:dunno: the buyer payin up


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Feb 20 2007, 12:16 PM~7306730
> *:dunno: the buyer payin up
> *



Its not over yet but Marinate took my rocks ! WHAT AM I TO KICK NOW !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 20 2007, 12:08 PM~7306654
> *Just  wanted  to  let you  guys  know  that  this  auction  on the  mistery  Paint  work  is  ending  to  night  at  12 am  CAL.  time    And  the  highest  bidder  is  at  <span style='color:red'>FREE  SHIPPING  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Feb 14 2007, 08:39 PM~7263056
> *Ill do 49.99 & 15/16. But you can round it up to the highest number.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *



LOOKS LIKE THIS WAS THE WINNING BID ! 49.99 &15/16 of a cent ! 


Thanks to all that posted up a bid ! 



SIK i will pm me info !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 16 2007, 02:57 AM~7275509
> *SOLD !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 21 2007, 04:03 AM~7314578
> *<span style='color:green'>IT DOESN'T COME WITH WHEELS !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SORRY TO HEAR THAT MINI, SIK_9D1 HAS BOGHT ALOT OF KITS OFF ME AND ALWAYS CAME THROUGH WITH PAYMENT. I CAN'T HELP HIM AND EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPENED. HE'S A GOOD GUY. PM HIM YOUR NUMBER AND I'M SURE HE'LL CALL YOU. I'VE TALK TO HIM ON THE PHONE AND HE'S VERY KOOL.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Mar 5 2007, 05:02 PM~7412084
> * SORRY TO HEAR THAT MINI, SIK_9D1 HAS BOGHT ALOT OF KITS OFF ME AND ALWAYS CAME THROUGH WITH PAYMENT. I CAN'T HELP HIM AND EXPLAIN WHAT HAPPENED. HE'S A GOOD GUY. PM HIM YOUR NUMBER AND I'M SURE HE'LL CALL YOU. I'VE TALK TO HIM ON THE PHONE AND HE'S VERY KOOL.
> *


PMed him 3 times never responded ?


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

I sent him some custom hotwheels he paid up on with no problems but have tried to contact him to see if he received them yet or not and nothing!!! He was online today at 2:49 so he must have received the pm's!!!  :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

Piss on it, I got 25$. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Looks like 25 so far ! This will run til Monday !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

CANT BELIEVE YOU GOT SCREWED ON THIS!!!!!!!!!! :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

looks really good mini. Thats some crazy paint work homie


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

You gonna finish the passenger side Dave????


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2007, 02:10 PM~7419891
> *You gonna finish the passenger side Dave????
> *


These are just random pics ! The car is completed paint , flaked , cleared, polished, Ready for you to build it !


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Project59_@Mar 6 2007, 01:10 PM~7419891
> *You gonna finish the passenger side Dave????
> *


On the rear quarter?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*IT IS ALL DONE READY TO BUILD ! *


these were just random pics !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

dave.what color is that.i have never seen flake like that.nice.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Its 3 layers of flake ! frist layer in brown flex flake ! then Green gold ( Middle flake ) and then its covered with 2 coats of Mini silver flake ! then clear coated ! the flake is under the clear not in it ! I put my flake and pearl in Binder ! It makes it spray like paint ! Then when i clear it its locked ! It wont move or flake off when i wet sand and polish !


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

binder, and balancer!! lol, not very many people will know what that is!!! too, cool!!!


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

damn I'm still on top of this? Fuck I thought I would come back to work tonight and it be about 75$.


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:14 PM~7421189
> *IT  IS  ALL  DONE  READY  TO  BUILD ! </span>
> these  were    just  random  pics !
> *



<span style=\'color:blue\'>Calm down Charlie!!!! :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

ITS MINE BIOTCHES!!!  :biggrin: :biggrin: 

Since noone else bid on this, I had to out bid myself. I felt bad for letting Mini send this to me for only 25$, so I matched the offer that fell thru of 50$.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 04:11 AM~7467539
> *THANK YOU</span>[/u] too both of you !*


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Mar 6 2007, 04:14 PM~7421189
> *IT  IS  ALL  DONE  READY  TO  BUILD !
> these  were    just  random  pics !
> *


dave u gonna finish that back passengers quarter panel :dunno:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by didimakeyascream_@Mar 13 2007, 02:24 AM~7467565
> *dave u gonna finish that back passengers quarter panel :dunno:
> *


reading is your friend. LOL. 

He already said it was finished and that the pics your talking about was taken b4 that side was all the way complete. It does match both sides.


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Mar 13 2007, 03:44 AM~7467592
> *reading is your friend.  LOL.
> 
> He already said it was finished and that the pics your talking about was taken b4 that side was all the way complete.  It does match both sides.
> *


i know, i just had to quote his post cuz everyones said somethin about it than he made it big so no one would skip over it  i just had to give em a lil bit of a harder time  :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok Well before i finish package i will offer this up for a bid ! 












































Its a Complete kit that i did a lift job on and added the mud runners ! kit goes for around 60.00- 90.00 on Hobby Heaven.com but he's a little high ! Heres you chance to grab a some what rare kit ! You Know the deal Highest bidder wins ! and as always SHIPPING IS INCLUDED IN YOUR BID !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

delivery? 15.00.....


----------



## urjustamemory (Jan 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 01:57 PM~7721225
> *Ok  Well  before  i  finish  package  i  will offer  this  up  for  a  bid  !
> 
> *



$25 Don't make me go higher the wife will kill me.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

26


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

27.08


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

28.00


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

29.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MARINATE_@Apr 19 2007, 10:44 AM~7726796
> *29.00
> *


tHANKS GUYS FOR THE BIDS ! AS I PACK SOME SHIT UP I SEEN A FEW PROJECTS THAT I MIGHT OFFER UP ASWHILE SO STAY TUNED !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 19 2007, 09:08 AM~7726982
> *tHANKS GUYS FOR THE BIDS ! AS I PACK SOME SHIT UP I SEEN A FEW PROJECTS THAT I MIGHT OFFER UP ASWHILE SO STAY TUNED !
> *


hell yea man, post some up. :cheesy:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Day1Hustla (Aug 3, 2006)

C'mon David!! Lets see what ya gots next! I know you be holdin some good stuff....rare kits and shit...break out and share the wealth!


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

lol, the vultures are circling


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 18 2007, 03:57 PM~7721225
> *Ok  Well  before  i  finish  package  i  will offer  this  up  for  a  bid  !
> 
> 
> ...


THIS WILL END IN THE MORNING! AND IT LOOKS LIKE THE HIGHEST BIDDER IS @ $29.00


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

29.01....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by candymancaddy_@Apr 23 2007, 01:43 PM~7754751
> *29.01....
> *


AFEW HOURS LEFT ! LOOKS LIKE 29.01 ANYONE CAN BID ! AND AS ALWAYS SHIPPING IS FREE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK AFTER THIS 1 IS OVER I THINK I PUT THIS UP ! 











ITS 1/24 TH SCALE !




























ITS FULLY CUSTOM BUILT EXCEPT THE WHEELS AND TIRES AND THE RESIN MOTOR IN THE LAST 3 PICS IS NOT INCLUDED ! 


IT WILL COME WITH ALL THE PARTS TO COMPLETE THIS BIKE ! 



ITS JUST SOMETHING I LOST INTREST IN!


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

30.00 Canadian on the rover


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

damn David I was gonna bid on the bike, but I like that resin engine better


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL! THE RESIN MOTOR WAS GIFT FROM BIGGS ON ANOTHER PROJECT I MIGHT START AFTER I GET SOME THING AROUND HERE CLAIMED DOWN !


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

30.00 canadian is what american.....?


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

well since the motor dont come with it, ill bid



$1.00 for it

it will go sweet with my dio!!!!


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

I like that bike.. i got 5 on it..


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Apr 25 2007, 12:14 AM~7768150
> *I like that bike.. i got 5 on it..
> *


7.50


----------



## wagonguy (Jun 20, 2006)

damn.... too much for my taste, i know of a place to get me some 1/25 scale bikes :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

10


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 24 2007, 08:20 PM~7765630
> *OK  AFTER    THIS  1    IS  OVER  I  THINK  I  PUT THIS  UP !
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

MAYBE SOME ROCKS? OR DID MARINATE TAKE THEM AGAIN :0


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

quit holding out!! you know you got some good shit you want to sell us. :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## low86dime (Sep 16, 2006)

Minidreams did i win the bid on the rover?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

sold....... to me , sorry.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

NOT ON THE AUCTION BLOCK ! </span>


<span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT OPEN TO OFFERS ! 




















































AS YOU CAN SEE ITS BEEN WORKED OVER! ALL HINGED PPG BASE COLORS WITH AMERICAN FINISHES CLEAR COAT ! THE BODY IS SMOOTH AND READY TO BUILD I DONE HAVE THE GOLD PHOTO ETCHED GRILLS IN AND IT NOW HAS THE EURO HEAD LAMPS ! 


OPEN TO OFFERS ! THIS IS NOT SETTING WELL WITH ME AND IS WAY TO NICE TO STRIP DOWN ! OH DID I MENTION THIS HAS THE ENGINE BAY IN PLACE ! AND T-TOPS LOL !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Damn why does all the good shit gotta go up for sale when I'm broke!

That Cutty is badass Mini, wish I had the funds to take it off your hands!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 12:55 AM~7824724
> *Damn why does all the good shit gotta go up for sale when I'm broke!
> 
> That Cutty is badass Mini, wish I had the funds to take it off your hands!
> *



OFFERS BROTHER! YOU KNOW YOU GOT SOME BUILTS AND WHAT NOT ! I NEVER SAID CASH !  I SAID OFFERS !  :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 10:57 PM~7824733
> *OFFERS    BROTHER!    YOU  KNOW    YOU  GOT  SOME  BUILTS AND  WHAT  NOT !  I  NEVER  SAID  CASH  !   I  SAID  OFFERS  !  :biggrin:
> *


Damn bro, you know I can't give up my builds, they're like my babys! I do have some OOPs that I'd definetly be willing to part with!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 01:02 AM~7824767
> *Damn bro, you know I can't give up my builds, they're like my babys! I do have some OOPs that I'd definetly be willing to part with!
> *


I MENT REBUILDERS ! LOL ! GRAND PRIX *COUGH ,COUGH* ANYTHING 69-74 *COUGH ,COUGH* LOL !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

How about some Caddys? 


















 uffin:


----------



## Kirby (Oct 10, 2006)

ooo...whats up with that red with white top one? for sale? :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 10:51 PM~7824698
> *NOT  ON THE  AUCTION  BLOCK  !  </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT  OPEN  TO  OFFERS !
> 
> ...



50$$ :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

got a lot of body's :biggrin: ,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 01:17 AM~7824849
> *How about some Caddys?
> 
> 
> ...



THATS QUIT ALOT FOR 1 CAR SO WHATS REALLY YOUR OFFER LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 01:54 AM~7825048
> *50$$  :biggrin:
> *


BROTHER YOUR A GREAT CUSTOMER ! </span> POKEY SPOKE UP FRIST ! <span style=\'color:green\'>I ALWAYS BELIVE FRIST COME FRIST SERVE !  IF HE DON'T PICK IT UP YOUR NEXT IN LINE HOPE YOU UNDERSTAND ! :biggrin:


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 01:23 AM~7825246
> *THATS   QUIT   ALOT   FOR  1  CAR     SO  WHATS   REALLY  YOUR   OFFER   LOL! :biggrin:
> *


Which ones do you want?

I'd kinda like to keep the blue 'vert, but I'm willing to part with all of them if that's what it takes.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LOOK AT THE GRILLS IN PLACE !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 03:39 AM~7825274
> *Which ones do you want?
> 
> I'd kinda like to keep the blue 'vert, but <span style='color:green'>DANG ALL OF THEM ! THATS DEAL I REALLY CAN'T OVER LOOK ! ARE YOU SURE ? THINK ABOUT IT POKEY ! THATS A REALLY GREAT OFFER! :biggrin:*


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 01:42 AM~7825277
> *DANG   ALL OF  THEM  !   THATS  DEAL I  REALLY   CAN'T   OVER  LOOK !   ARE   YOU  SURE ?   THINK ABOUT IT   POKEY  !  THATS A REALLY  GREAT   OFFER! :biggrin:
> *


Well, I hate to be a pain, but it's a deal if you pay for the shipping.  :biggrin:

I've got WAY too many rebuilders, and I'll never get to all of them. I'd like to see them go to someone who can finish them and do them justice!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 03:50 AM~7825286
> *Well, I hate to be a pain, but it's a deal if you pay for the shipping.    :biggrin:
> 
> I've got WAY too many rebuilders, and I'll never get to all of them. I'd like to see them go to someone who can finish them and do them justice!
> *



BOX THEM UP !  :biggrin: I'LL DO THEM JUST! LOL!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 01:57 AM~7825300
> *BOX  THEM  UP  !   :biggrin: I'LL  DO  THEM  JUST! LOL!
> *


SWEET! So you'll pay for the shipping? Only reason why I ask is because I'm flat ass broke!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 04:00 AM~7825305
> *SWEET! So you'll pay for the shipping? Only reason why I ask is because I'm flat ass broke!
> *


HEY POKEY GET THE SHIPPING COST AND ITS ON THE WAY !I SEND IT WITH THE WHEELS WE TALKED ABOUT ! THE TORQUE THRUST MEMBER !


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 02:02 AM~7825306
> *HEY   POKEY    GET THE  SHIPPING   COST   AND  ITS  ON THE  WAY  !I  SEND  IT  WITH  THE  WHEELS WE TALKED  ABOUT  ! THE   TORQUE THRUST  MEMBER !
> *


You got it! It should be under $10, but I'll check.

Sorry Travis, maybe I'll let you touch it sometime (the model, that is. You sick focker!).


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 04:04 AM~7825310
> *You got it! It should be under $10, but I'll check.
> 
> Sorry Travis, maybe I'll let you touch it sometime (the model, that is. You sick focker!).
> *


LOL! :biggrin: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by pokey6733_@May 3 2007, 02:04 AM~7825310
> *You got it!
> 
> Sorry Travis, maybe I'll let you touch it sometime (the model, that is. You sick focker!).
> *



:ugh: :ugh: :ugh: 





:biggrin: :biggrin: Thats OK, I knew 50$ was a long shot. Looks like I'll have to just build the 2 I got.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 04:06 AM~7825314
> *:ugh:  :ugh:  :ugh:
> :biggrin:  :biggrin:  Thats OK,  I knew 50$ was a long shot.  Looks like I'll have to just build the 2 I got.  *



WATCH WHAT YOU SAY ! WE MIGHT HAVE TO HOLD YOU TOO IT !


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 02:09 AM~7825318
> *WATCH  WHAT  YOU  SAY !    WE  MIGHT  HAVE  TO  HOLD  YOU  TOO  IT !
> *



OK, OK I'll admit it. I plan on only building one of them and keeping the other. Like having $$ in the bank. :biggrin: Same way with the 80's box caprices. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@May 3 2007, 04:12 AM~7825321
> *OK,  OK  I'll admit it.  I plan on only building one of them and keeping the other.  Like having $$ in the bank.  :biggrin:  Same way with the 80's box caprices.  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: WELL BUILD THAT 66 OLDS ! IT NEEDS TO BE DONE UP ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 02:13 AM~7825324
> *:biggrin: WELL    BUILD  THAT  66  OLDS  !  IT  NEEDS  TO  BE    DONE  UP  !  :biggrin:
> *



You know this man!! :biggrin: :biggrin: 
Already started alittle bit of it. :0


----------



## R0L0 (Mar 21, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 2 2007, 09:51 PM~7824698
> *NOT  ON THE  AUCTION  BLOCK  !  </span>
> <span style=\'color:blue\'>BUT  OPEN  TO  OFFERS !
> 
> ...


OFFER 60 SHIPPED?????????????? :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

YO MINI HOW THEM BOXES COMIN?

SINCE YOU DONT ANSWER TO MANY PMS....:angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RoDaWg53ChEvY_@May 3 2007, 04:52 PM~7828666
> *OFFER 60 SHIPPED?????????????? :biggrin:
> *



THIS NOW BELONGS TO POKEY ! HE OFFERED A TRADE I COULDN'T TURN DOWN ! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by vengence_@May 3 2007, 04:58 PM~7828710
> *YO MINI HOW THEM BOXES COMIN?
> 
> SINCE YOU DONT ANSWER TO MANY PMS....:angry:
> *


LOL! STAY OFF THE  !I TOLD YOU I DON'T HAVE ANYTHING TO DO WITH THE BOX ! HIT UP BETO !I THINK HE HAS A FEW OR I THINK BIGGS MIGHT DROP HIS SOON ! THE 1 I DID WENT TO TWINN HE MADE A FEW THEN RELIZED HE'S A BUILDER NOT A MANUFACTORY ! IT GETS OLD WHEN YOU OVER WORK YOUR HOBBY ! I THINK THERE ARE A FEW LEFT SOMEWHERE ! I JUST DON'T HAVE 1 SORRY ! :biggrin:


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 3 2007, 03:39 PM~7828936
> *LOL!  STAY  OFF THE   !I  TOLD  YOU  I  DON'T  HAVE  ANYTHING  TO  DO  WITH  THE  BOX !  HIT  UP  BETO  !I  THINK  HE  HAS A  FEW  OR  I THINK  BIGGS  MIGHT  DROP  HIS  SOON  !  THE  1  I  DID WENT  TO  TWINN  HE  MADE  A  FEW  THEN  RELIZED  HE'S  A  BUILDER  NOT  A  MANUFACTORY !  IT GETS  OLD  WHEN  YOU  OVER  WORK  YOUR  HOBBY !  I THINK  THERE  ARE  A  FEW  LEFT  SOMEWHERE ! I  JUST  DON'T  HAVE  1  SORRY !  :biggrin:
> *


lol i dont do that,and i think you missed the pm part.....

i know who to get in touch with on the box caprices though...i just have to get funds back up first..

and i was more pushin towards inBOX when i originally said boxes..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

You guys want to bid on another built MINIDREAMS KIT ? :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:39 PM~9179451
> *You guys  want  to  bid on another built  MINIDREAMS   KIT  ? :biggrin:
> *


:0 .....sounds good :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE IT IS ! 



AMT 1966 Mercury Park Lane ! 


It has chromed molded A arms, Hinged hood ! Fully wired motor ! The molded in headlights have been drilled out and replace your plastic lens ! THE CAR IS LOADED WITH DETAIL ! 










































Remeber your bid includes your shipping! PAY PAL Might be OK But preferr Postal Money Order ! Thanks Have Fun !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

AMT 1966 Mercury Park Lane ! 


ill just get it started .....25.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Bidding will end at 











next wed. Nov 17 !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 08:50 PM~9179543
> *Bidding  will  end    at
> 
> 
> ...


I BID 30 THIS MOFO IS TIGHT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

35.00


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 09:03 PM~9179686
> *35.00
> *


35.50 THAT AS HIGH AS I CAN GO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 10:05 PM~9179694
> *35.50 THAT AS HIGH AS I CAN GO
> *


Cutty even if you are tapped out at this bid bro i Thank you for your bid ! If you get out bid on this 1 maybe you'll get lucky on my next item ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

38.00


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:09 PM~9179728
> *Cutty    even    if  you    are  tapped  out  at this  bid  bro  i  Thank you  for  your  bid !  If  you  get  out  bid  on this 1 maybe  you'll  get  lucky on my  next    item !  :biggrin:
> *


4 SURE BRO SO WHAT ELSE U GOT ??


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9179740
> *38.00
> *


 :biggrin: DON'T STOP , WON'T STOP ! :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 10:17 PM~9179795
> *:biggrin:    DON'T  STOP ,  WON'T  STOP !    :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by shrekinacutty_@Nov 7 2007, 10:10 PM~9179742
> *4 SURE BRO SO WHAT ELSE U GOT ??
> *


I might go throw some parts , unbuilt kits and maybe some of my much older builds ! Not sure just yet ! I am just tring to group as much as i can to buy a car !


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:18 PM~9179818
> *I  might  go    throw  some  parts  ,  unbuilt  kits  and  maybe  some of  my  much  older  builds  !  Not  sure  just  yet  !    I  am  just  tring  to  group  as  much  as  i  can    to  buy  a  car !
> *


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@May 3 2007, 03:39 AM~7825274
> *Which ones do you want?
> 
> I'd kinda like to keep the blue 'vert, but I'm willing to part with all of them if that's what it takes.
> *


AFTER YOUR DEAL WITH MINI ,IF YOU HAVE ANY LEFT ,IM INTERESTED ,LET ME KNOW WHAT WOULD LIKE FOR WHAT YOU HAVE LEFT ,IF YOU DO HAVE ONE OR SUM LEFT


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

will it come with the rest of the kit's parts??


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

40.00


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

42.00 :cheesy:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 12:54 AM~9181182
> *42.00  :cheesy:
> *


45.00 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Nov 8 2007, 02:13 AM~9181276
> *45.00  :biggrin:
> *


50.00 :0


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

fukkers..... u guys don;t bid on ebay or what???? stop drivin up the price!!!! got one more week....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 7 2007, 10:15 PM~9181295
> *fukkers..... u guys don;t bid on ebay or what???? stop drivin up the price!!!! got one more week....
> *



yea..... so i can take a sniper shot at it...


----------



## doithowyoudoit (Nov 7, 2007)

hi guys im new to layitlow and i just wanted to say everyone has nice builds.im not really into models but when i came on here last night i saw some models and i really like them.i picked up a donk impalass kit from wall mart today and i wanted to turn it into a lowrider.where can i find some of those wheels everyone on here use?


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 7 2007, 10:49 PM~9181453
> *hi guys im new to layitlow and i just wanted to say everyone has nice builds.im not really into models but when i came on here last night i saw some models and i really like them.i picked up a donk impalass kit from wall mart today and i wanted to turn it into a lowrider.where can i find some of those wheels everyone on here use?
> *


hello *BYRAN MEEKS*..... i see u posted in the 86 monte LS for sale in the Vehicles classifieds.....

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=57072

monteman eh....


----------



## doithowyoudoit (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 02:56 AM~9181473
> *hello BYRAN MEEKS..... i see u posted in the 86 monte LS for sale in the Vehicles classifieds.....
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...luser&mid=57072
> ...


hello rollin,im not goin to lie to you rollin,it's me but im here to post up my pics of my bubble impala i just got from wal mart and i can't cause my Tip Slow account is supended.im not here to start anything i just want to get back in Low4oshow m.c.c and and post up some mock up pics and etc.all i want is my tip slow account un suspended so i can post pics.Every body always say monteman you don't do shit well now im doin it to prove to everyone that i can build  sorry for whorein your topic mini  but i just want to post pics and show every onw what im workin on,i even PMed old low&slo to do a build off but he said no.so i guess i won't be in one...now.but if someone can unsuspend my tip slow account so i can post pics,that would be great


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 08:50 PM~9179543
> *Bidding  will  end    at
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0 :0  TIGHT!!!


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by doithowyoudoit_@Nov 8 2007, 01:49 AM~9181453
> *hi guys im new to layitlow and i just wanted to say everyone has nice builds.im not really into models but when i came on here last night i saw some models and i really like them.i picked up a donk impalass kit from wall mart today and i wanted to turn it into a lowrider.where can i find some of those wheels everyone on here use?
> *


Damn it man, not again. Just go away monteman! :uh:


----------



## doithowyoudoit (Nov 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Pokey_@Nov 8 2007, 07:34 AM~9181796
> *Damn it man, not again. Just go away monteman! :uh:
> *


no


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

loser :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

ill give you a bag of cheetos for that ugly car. :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:37 AM~9182936
> *ill give you a bag of cheetos for that ugly car. :0
> *


 :uh: your just mad cause my merc got finished ! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 10:58 AM~9183054
> *:uh: your  just  mad  cause  my  merc    got  finished ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 11:58 AM~9183054
> *:uh: your  just  mad  cause  my  merc    got  finished ! :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 8 2007, 09:58 AM~9183054
> *:uh: your  just  mad  cause  my  merc    got  finished ! :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 12:46 PM~9183397
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :scrutinize:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 10:48 AM~9183406
> *:scrutinize:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: uffin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 02:48 PM~9183406
> *:tears: :tears: :tears:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 12:52 PM~9183458
> *:0  :0  :0
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  uffin:
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Nov 8 2007, 12:53 PM~9183468
> *
> *


 :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:02 AM~9183554
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :machinegun:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Nov 8 2007, 01:14 PM~9183669
> *:machinegun:
> *


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179501
> *OK  HERE  IT  IS  !
> AMT    1966  Mercury  Park Lane  !
> It  has  chromed    molded  A arms,  Hinged hood  !    Fully  wired  motor  ! The  molded  in  headlights  have  been  drilled  out  and  replace  your  plastic  lens !  THE  CAR  IS  LOADED  WITH  DETAIL !
> ...


had to bring back up since there was a page and a half just talk :cheesy:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Nov 8 2007, 11:15 AM~9183684
> *
> 
> 
> ...


are u trying to tell me to bitch slap you :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 !!!


----------



## Project59 (Nov 7, 2005)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 8 2007, 02:15 AM~9181295
> *fukkers..... u guys don;t bid on ebay or what???? stop drivin up the price!!!! got one more week....
> *


 :0 Auction snipe?????? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Nov 8 2007, 02:15 AM~9181292
> *50.00 :0  And  i'll  give  Mini  a  hand job  if  hearse driver  don't  get    upset !
> *




LOOKS LIKE BODINE IS HIGH BIDDER !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 09:42 AM~9197151
> *LOOKS  LIKE  BODINE      IS  HIGH  BIDDER  !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

WHAT NEXT ON THE AUCTION BLOCK


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Nov 11 2007, 12:38 PM~9203880
> *WHAT NEXT ON THE AUCTION BLOCK
> *


X2 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

It might be this 1 ! Just not sure yet !


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

thought u were gone until tuesday :uh:



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 10 2007, 05:43 PM~9198676
> *You  guys  behave  this  evening  !  I  am  out    til  Tuesday  !
> *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 05:50 PM~9179543
> *Bidding  will  end    at
> 
> 
> ...


not over yet guys...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

hey mini
your rides are obviously top notch
you ever think about sellin them on ebay ???
you could put some on with a reserve price. bet you could get good bucks !!!
just a thought.
we could even run your bids up for you !!!!
j/k
:biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Nov 7 2007, 09:45 PM~9179501
> *OK  HERE  IT  IS  !
> AMT    1966  Mercury  Park Lane  !
> It  has  chromed    molded  A arms,  Hinged hood  !    Fully  wired  motor  ! The  molded  in  headlights  have  been  drilled  out  and  replace  your  plastic  lens !  THE  CAR  IS  LOADED  WITH  DETAIL !
> ...


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:biggrin:


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

looks like u got it bro.... i forgot all about it....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Nov 16 2007, 09:56 PM~9245565
> *looks like u got it bro.... i forgot all about it....
> *


i should get m.o. out this week sometime :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK THIS IS THE NEW RIDE TO THE AUCTION BLOCK !

IT WAS ONCE A COPPER NOW ITS A SHOW STOPPER 05 IMPALA 


































*REMEMBER AS WITH ALL MY AUCTION YOUR BID INCLUDES YOUR SHIPPING ! *

PLEASE NOT I HAVE NO PAY PAL SOME PAYMENT MUST BE CASH OR MONEY ORDER ! UNLESS YOU NOTIFY ME BEFORE YOUR BID ! 

HAVE FUN ! THIS WILL END NEXT SUNDAY !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

ttt


----------



## zfelix (Nov 9, 2005)

DAMN MINI YOU SELLIN THE BLOOD!! That Is by Far one of The Most Gangster Lookin Cars u built :0


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

15


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:cheesy:


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

20 on the impala


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

whats up wit the impala homie


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 3WheelinFleetwood_@Dec 2 2007, 08:28 AM~9353790
> *whats up wit the impala homie
> *


Sorry about that guys ! I thought i posted on this already ! 


This Impala was pulled from auction cause i was asked to donate it to the HEARTLAND NATIONAL Model Car contest ! Ther them for the next show is 50 yrs of Impala's ! 58-08 ! 

They will put the kit up for auction at the show and all the proceeds go to our area local Big Brothers / Big Sister ! And Some goes to buy kits and other toys for toys for tots !  

I'll look for something else to put up ! 


SORRY GUYS ! I thought this was posted already!


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)

Ah, damn man atleast it went to a good proceed though!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Yea sorry ! I'll start looking for something !


----------



## 3WheelinFleetwood (Jul 30, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its time to do another money maker auction ! Anyone have anything left over from Christmas ! LOL!


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here is what i am going to let go this time are you ready !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK no one intrested !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

im in


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 12:07 PM~9658602
> *Ok  here    is  what  i  am  going    to  let  go  this  time  are  you  ready !
> *



hno: hno: hno: hno: hno:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jan 10 2008, 01:10 PM~9658631
> *im in
> *



What got is nice !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

its a show winner !


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what are u selling some thing if not my bad lol


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 12:09 PM~9658624
> *OK      no  one    intrested  !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

it took 2nd place at 2007 IPMS South reginal in the AUTOMOTIVE CLASS!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Place your bids NOW !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

I'll start it 35.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

This is my frist sale for 08 ! This 1 here does have a reserve but if its meet the shipping is included ! SO place these Bids ! 

Anyone and everyone that has won any of builts will tell you MY PICS DO NOT DO THESE CARS ANY JUSTICE !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

thats ugly. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

i'll take the body only :biggrin:lol.................................. :biggrin: 


i bid 35.01


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jan 10 2008, 01:18 PM~9658709
> *thats ugly. :0  :biggrin:
> *



Yup but at least its *BUILT !*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 01:19 PM~9658721
> *Yup    but  at  least  its  BUILT !
> *


you have a point.


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 11:19 AM~9658721
> *Yup    but  at  least  its  BUILT !
> *


 :0 .............................................................................................................. :tongue:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jan 10 2008, 01:14 PM~9658671-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks RAY ! 

It has photo etch knock off's , the head lights were drilled out and replaced with clear lens, The hood is mounted on working hinges ! 

I will let this run till next Thrusday and kill the bidding at 12am friday moring Cali time ! I will post when my reserve is meet !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

there's a reserve ahhhhhh fuey :angry: 



















































j/k dave


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 02:16 PM~9658694
> *This  is  my  frist    sale  for  08  !  This  1  here    does  have a  reserve    but  if  its  meet    the  shipping  is  included !  SO  place  these  Bids !
> 
> Anyone  and  everyone  that  has  won  any  of  builts  will  tell you  MY  PICS  DO  NOT  DO    THESE  CARS  ANY  JUSTICE !*



:werd:


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very true!! his pics of his own cars suck!! 100 times better in person!!!


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 10 2008, 12:34 PM~9658821
> *very true!! his pics of his own cars suck!! 100 times better in person!!!
> *



x2


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

ill go 40.00


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 01:16 PM~9658694
> *This  is  my  frist    sale  for  08  !  This  1  here    does  have a  reserve    but  if  its  meet    the  shipping  is  included !  SO  place  these  Bids !
> 
> Anyone  and  everyone  that  has  won  any  of  builts  will  tell you  MY  PICS  DO  NOT  DO    THESE  CARS  ANY  JUSTICE !
> *


X3


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2008, 01:47 PM~9658898
> *ill go 40.00
> *



Thank you !  

Remember Mike your bid includes shipping so no need to ask how much on shipping !  


That goes for everyone ! If your the winning bidder i cover the shipping cost ! :biggrin: 

So bid HIGH and bid OFTEN !


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

nice motor


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low4oshow_@Jan 10 2008, 06:56 PM~9662113
> *nice motor
> *


x2


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Dats tight bro. C'Mon Big Ballaz, dig in them deep pockets, and put sum bread up for tha Homie Minidreams!!!!!!


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

this was one of my favs! if i got my money back from 3wheelinfaggot id bid!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 12:14 PM~9658671
> *
> 
> 
> ...




fukkin NICE!!!1



and Daves right, I got few of his paint jobs and pics do not do them justice. :cheesy:


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jan 10 2008, 12:47 PM~9658898
> *ill go 40.00
> *



I'll go 50.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LowandBeyond_@Jan 10 2008, 11:27 PM~9664450
> *fukkin NICE!!!1
> and Daves right,    I got few of his paint jobs and pics do not do them justice.    :cheesy:
> *



Thanks Low you been  a good buyer threw the years ! Thanks ! 


And that goes out to all the guys that have won or bought items from me Thank you ! Not only do we have other members selling on here but there are other place on the internets that offer sales ! It means alot to me that you guys have chosen to spend your money here ! 


Thats 1 reason i always offer shipping at no cost to you guys !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2008, 10:47 AM~9667047
> *I'll go 50.00
> *


 :biggrin: SWEET ! Thanks Ray !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

TTT

To the top for a bad as 64'


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

hey it has my name on it :biggrin: love tha paint and the motor work is top notch as always.... wish i had the $$ to bid...  




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 10 2008, 09:14 AM~9658671
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

BUMP 4 THA BIG HOMIE.....THIS IS VERY TRUE ABOUT DAVES PAINT JOBS....I OWN 2 OF HIS BUILDS....VERY IMPRESSIVE AND GOOD QUALITY CLEAN WORK!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by raystrey_@Jan 11 2008, 10:47 AM~9667047
> *I'll go 50.00
> *



LOOKS LIKE RAY IS STILL TOP BIDDER !


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2008, 11:05 AM~9700570
> *LOOKS  LIKE  RAY    IS  STILL  TOP  BIDDER  !
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey dave can that paint be striped :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by bigdogg323_@Jan 15 2008, 12:17 PM~9700634
> *hey dave can that paint be striped  :biggrin:
> *



If you win it ! Your free to do anything you want with it !


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 15 2008, 10:22 AM~9700687
> *If  you  win  it  !  Your  free  to  do  anything you  want  with  it !
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

IM PROUD TO OWN ONE OF MINI BUILD...I LOVE MY INTEGY


TTT


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Jan 15 2008, 03:58 PM~9702742
> *IM  PROUD TO OWN ONE OF MINI BUILD...I LOVE MY INTEGY
> TTT
> *



i got 2 in my stable.... :cheesy:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW'S EVERYONE BEEN? WELL TIME FOR FUN AND GAMES HAS DONE PASTED AND I HAVE BEEN WAITING WAY TO LONG FOR HEARSEDRIVER TO PAY HIS DEBT SO I ONLY HAVE 1 OTHER CHOICE TO DO TO GET MY MONEY SO I AM PUTTING THIS CADDY UP ON THE BLOCK ! 

_*WHEELS AND TIRES DO NOT COME WITH THIS SALE ! *_</span>

DEADLINE HAS CAME AND GONE THE NEXT ROAD TRIP FOR THIS KIT WILL BE TO ITS NEW HOME !


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

:0


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

:0


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

:0 :rofl:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

15


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10841157
> *HOW'S EVERYONE  BEEN?  WELL  TIME  FOR  FUN  AND  GAMES  HAS  DONE  PASTED  AND  I  HAVE  BEEN  WAITING WAY  TO LONG  FOR  HEARSEDRIVER  TO PAY  HIS DEBT  SO  I  ONLY  HAVE 1  OTHER  CHOICE  TO  DO  TO GET  MY    MONEY  SO  I  AM  PUTTING THIS    CADDY  UP  ON  THE  BLOCK !
> 
> TO THE TOP ! </span>*


----------



## B1gB0dYr0LLin (Jun 4, 2006)

$20 :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

21


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

when does the action on this end? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I week from yesturday !


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

do you have a buy now price!? :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2008, 02:22 AM~10844135
> *do you have a buy now price!? :cheesy:
> *


On the real I was just going to let the highest bidder get it SHIPPED at that price that it reaches ! Even if i lose a few bucks on shipping at least i an't all of what was to be due !


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

30


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

your a fucking bitch , that is my kit ,my interior ,my frame. you fucking THIEF........ trying to give me biggc's number saying its yours. fuck you and whoever buys my car. thats bullshit..........


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

never mind


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 11:32 AM~10845910
> *your a fucking bitch , that is my kit ,my interior ,my frame. you fucking THIEF........ trying to give me biggc's number saying its yours. fuck you and whoever buys my car. thats bullshit..........
> *


 :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

this is a good deal no flash no cutting needed


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 12:32 PM~10845910
> *your a fucking bitch , that is my kit ,my interior ,my frame. you fucking THIEF........ trying to give me biggc's number saying its yours. fuck you and whoever buys my car. thats bullshit..........
> *


YOU NEVER PAID YOUR DEBT ! IF THIS WERE A PAWN SHOP BOBBY THIS THING WOULD HAVE BEEN UP FOR SALE IN MARCH ! 


I never stole this ! You gave it up by not paying your debt ! 

The reason i gave you C's number is cause i gave you my number a hunder times and my number has been the same for 4 yrs ! Plus it took you 4 days to call C after i gave you the # and If you were to call him he would have hooked you up with the number ! Anyone on here that needs to call me has my # and they seem to be able to get ahold of me !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i dont have your number, c didnt answer, i only knew it was him when i heard the voicemail........ YOU KNOW MY NUMBER , YOU COULDNT CALL....? to me that was bitch shit, trying to pass me onto someone else........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 12:59 PM~10846126
> *YOU  NEVER  PAID  YOUR  DEBT  !    IF THIS  WERE  A  PAWN  SHOP  BOBBY THIS  THING  WOULD  HAVE  BEEN  UP  FOR SALE  IN  MARCH  !
> I  never  stole  this  !  You    gave  it  up  by  not  paying  your  debt  !
> 
> ...


me!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10846148
> *i dont have your number, c didnt answer, i only knew it was him when i heard the voicemail........ YOU KNOW MY NUMBER , YOU COULDNT CALL....? to me that was bitch shit, trying to pass me onto someone else........
> *



Last time i called i kept getting stories ! The Lady said you were gone , Grandma said she hadn't seen you in a week , then no answer at all ! I an't no lost hoe thats just going to call until i get answer ! I just thought it wasn't worth it to you to pay up so the kit is being sold to get whats owed to me ! ONLY FAIR RIGHT ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10841157
> *HOW'S EVERYONE  BEEN?  WELL  TIME  FOR  FUN  AND  GAMES  HAS  DONE  PASTED  AND  I  HAVE  BEEN  WAITING WAY  TO LONG  FOR  HEARSEDRIVER  TO PAY  HIS DEBT  SO  I  ONLY  HAVE 1  OTHER  CHOICE  TO  DO  TO GET  MY    MONEY  SO  I  AM  PUTTING THIS    CADDY  UP  ON  THE  BLOCK !
> 
> TO THE TOP ! </span>*


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 11:10 AM~10846216
> *Last  time  i  called  i  kept  getting  stories !  The  Lady  said  you  were  gone ,  Grandma  said  she  hadn't  seen you  in  a  week ,  then  no  answer at all  !  I  an't  no  lost  hoe  thats  just  going  to    call  until  i  get  answer  !  I  just  thought  it  wasn't  worth    it    to  you    to  pay  up    so  the  kit    is  being  sold  to get    whats  owed  to  me !  ONLY  FAIR  RIGHT ?
> *


 i have a cell. and i call bullshit, because grams been on the road in a semi with my uncle, she couldnt have answered the phone.......  /fail try again.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I haven't called in 2 months FAT ASS ! The last time i called was the week they raided the house next door ! MEMBER ? ** HEY I AM HEADING TO BACK CALL ME IN A MINUTE ! **


So i tried and all i got was BS ! I an't your puppet ! Handle this and it wouldn't be like this ! FAILED is you tring to be a model builder / scam artist ! NOW THATS A FAIL !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

i got the pop corn.who has the drinks? :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

you havent called in over 2 months , and you gave me a wrong number to call.......... hmm........ ok. good luck on your auction, hope whoever gets it likes all the nutt hairs you got on it.........


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 11:23 AM~10846302
> *i got the pop corn.who has the drinks? :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 12:23 PM~10846304
> *you havent called in over 2 months , and you gave me a wrong number to call.......... hmm........ ok. good luck on your auction, hope whoever gets it likes all the nutt hairs you got on it.........
> *


 :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 12:24 PM~10846312
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 01:23 PM~10846304
> *you havent called in over 2 months , and you gave me a wrong number to call.......... hmm........ ok. good luck on your auction, hope whoever gets it likes all the nutt hairs you got on it.........
> *



Unlike you BOBBY most of us have RUNNING WATER and can wasH the kit off ! If a few nutt hairs help save them a few bucks i think this will turn out fine ! :biggrin: THANKS !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

i do have running water you backwoods hillbilly skank


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 12:26 PM~10846328
> *i do have running water you backwoods hillbilly skank
> *


 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 01:26 PM~10846328
> *i do have running water you backwoods hillbilly skank
> *


MY BAD I FORGOT YOU GUYS ADDED ON A KITCHEN


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2008, 06:18 PM~10841157
> *HOW'S EVERYONE  BEEN?  WELL  TIME  FOR  FUN  AND  GAMES  HAS  DONE  PASTED  AND  I  HAVE  BEEN  WAITING WAY  TO LONG  FOR  HEARSEDRIVER  TO PAY  HIS DEBT  SO  I  ONLY  HAVE 1  OTHER  CHOICE  TO  DO  TO GET  MY    MONEY  SO  I  AM  PUTTING THIS    CADDY  UP  ON  THE  BLOCK !
> 
> WHEELS AND  TIRES  DO  NOT  COME  WITH  THIS  SALE ! </span>
> ...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 11:28 AM~10846345
> *MY BAD  I  FORGOT  YOU  GUYS  ADDED  ON  A  KITCHEN
> 
> 
> ...


no bitch we added a new bathroom, bedroom and are in the process of adding a garage...... try again.....


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

YOU SHOULD FINISH THE WASH ROOM FRIST !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

jerry jerry


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

go back to romainia.....


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

wow everbodys in here...lol..


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)




----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

hey dave..lets work a deal out..


----------



## raystrey (Nov 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 11:31 AM~10846372
> *YOU  SHOULD  FINISH  THE    WASH  ROOM  FRIST !
> 
> 
> ...



MIXING WHITES WITH REDS :twak: :twak: :nono: :nono: :nono:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Man on the real fellas ! I no i am just having some fun with Hearse Drivewaysitter But lookin on photobucket some of us live like kings compare to what i have been seeing by people's pics ! And the pics of people's homes after some of the storms we have had this year its a wounder why more of tem aren't deadly ! 

Shit if any of you have time go to photobucket and type in SLUMS, Strom Damage , and shit like that ! Some nasty and awful ways for people be living when we have people in the US rasie in up Billons of dollars just to run for President !


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

actually its hearseparkedinbackyard not hearse drivewaysitter.....


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

I think the funniest part about all this is that you two live in the same fuckin city. If Mini isn't nice enough to come collect, then can't you head over there, camp out and either pay up and get your shit or kick his ass? And don't give no bullshit about gas money, no time, blahblahblah-you want it bad enough you'd have figured something out a long time ago.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2008, 01:03 PM~10846660
> *I think the funniest part about all this is that you two live in the same fuckin city.  If Mini isn't nice enough to come collect, then can't you head over there, camp out and either pay up and get your shit or kick his ass?  And don't give no bullshit about gas money, no time, blahblahblah-you want it bad enough you'd have figured something out a long time ago.
> *


they live in the same town?dam.


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i thot everyone knoew that?


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 01:08 PM~10846699
> *i thot everyone knoew that?
> *


i sure as fuck didnt.shit if it was mine and i lived in the same city.i would rolled to his house a long time ago.COMPTON Style.but thats me.


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

remember the post minis adventure with hearses caddy


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 01:10 PM~10846728
> *remember the post minis adventure with hearses caddy
> *


 :nosad:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

check the post out.. pretty funny


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 01:13 PM~10846751
> *check the post out.. pretty funny
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 12:09 PM~10846714
> *i sure as fuck didnt.shit if it was mine and i lived in the same city.i would rolled to his house a long time ago.COMPTON Style.but thats me.
> *


 :0 considered..... but vetoed......


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 12:13 PM~10846751
> *check the post out.. pretty funny
> *


it was! he rolls right past his house doesnt he!? :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

yep fucking prick....


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

even got a video




> _Originally posted by Linc_@Jun 11 2008, 01:19 PM~10846799
> *it was! he rolls right past his house doesnt he!? :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2008, 02:03 PM~10846660
> *I think the funniest part about all this is that you two live in the same fuckin city.  If Mini isn't nice enough to come collect, then can't you head over there, camp out and either pay up and get your shit or kick his ass?   And don't give no bullshit about gas money, no time, blahblahblah-you want it bad enough you'd have figured something out a long time ago.
> *



THATS THE PONIT OF ALL THIS FROM THE START ! 

I hand deliveried a ton of shit to this fat ass ! And even to his ass to the salvage yard when he need a rim for the caddy cause he slide into a crub and needed a wheel ! 

Then drove back over to get what i thought was going to be the other half of what he owed me but it was only 25 dallors ! After about 2&1/2 months he stated to say HEY BRING BACK MY CAR I AN'T WAITING 3 MONTHS TO GET MY SHIT BACK ! And i was to driver over there and return his shit but yet he still owed me , Gave me a story about this and that and then told C that he wasn't driving all the way out here cause of gas ! Back then it was just 3 bucks now it 4 a gallon ! Bobby only stays 20 minutes away ! I been there many times leaving empty handed but yet always seemed to be able to deliver shit he wanted ? :uh: 

So in this case its not about the damn money ! Its the fact he thinks i should be catering to him as if i was his bitch ! FUCK THAT ! 

He has enough money to buy shit here and there , pick up another 1:1 ride , but yet driving 20 minutes is going to brake the bank ! 


Another bitch move he does is if he was lookin for something i hooked up but if i am looking for something I CANT GET RAID OF THAT I AM GOING TO USE IT ! Just tired of being used . Beto said something last night about me being in love with BIG C , i dont love the fool but i am proud to be a freind of his ! Big C is welling to share , welling to travel , and always welling to add some cash up for supplies when they are needed ! He doesnt just show up with his hand stuck out saying give what i can !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:09 PM~10846714
> *i sure as fuck didnt.shit if it was mine and i lived in the same city.i would rolled to his house a long time ago.COMPTON Style.but thats me.
> *


I thought when you roll compton style you do it heated and you don't stop ! 


DRIVE BY !


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

big c lives 30 minutes away




> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:21 PM~10846825
> *THATS  THE  PONIT  OF  ALL  THIS  FROM THE  START !
> 
> I  hand  deliveried  a  ton of  shit to  this  fat  ass !  And  even  to  his  ass  to  the  salvage  yard  when  he  need  a  rim  for  the  caddy  cause  he  slide  into  a  crub  and  needed  a  wheel !
> ...


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jun 11 2008, 01:24 PM~10846846-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck all this shit.mini give it to me and done.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 02:27 PM~10846874
> *big c lives 30 minutes away
> *


YUP ! 

I am S. KC ,MO , Hearse is around DowntownKC MO, Big C Indep, MO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:30 PM~10846911
> *well theres 2 styles.drive by and a beat down give me my shit.
> fuck all this shit.mini give it to me and done.
> *



Poured the pumps out today ! Will start work on your set up soon ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:31 PM~10846924
> *YUP !
> 
> I  am  S. KC ,MO  ,  Hearse  is  around  DowntownKC MO, Big C  Indep, MO
> *


1 big happy family. :0


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:32 PM~10846940
> *Poured  the  pumps  out  today !  Will  start  work on your  set  up  soon !  :biggrin:
> *


oh i didnt mean it like that bro.you know we cool.but thanks for telling me.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 12:21 PM~10846825
> *  but  if  i  am  looking  for  something    I  CANT  GET  RAID  OF  THAT  I  AM GOING TO  USE  IT  !  *


i passed out a chassi when you needed it , i was gonna plug you with a johan hearse body but i couldnt find it [still havent seen it] , i gave you the pearl blue binder for your elco. but its cool , remember those things when its conveinent for you.......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:33 PM~10846951
> *1 big happy family. :0
> *


Almost a triangle the way the route is between leaving my house to pick up BIG C , Then running by Hearse's for a quick vedio , then back here to up load it ! :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:36 PM~10846979
> *Almost  a    triangle    the  way    the  route  is  between  leaving  my house  to  pick  up  BIG  C ,  Then  running  by  Hearse's  for  a  quick  vedio  ,  then  back  here  to up  load  it !  :biggrin:
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

a three way? :ugh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 01:37 PM~10846991
> *a three way?  :ugh:
> *


x2


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 02:31 PM~10846924
> *YUP !
> 
> I  am  S. KC ,MO  ,  Hearse  is  around  DowntownKC MO, Big C  Indep, MO
> *


im in COLUMBIA, MO


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 02:35 PM~10846970
> *i passed out a chassi when you needed it , i was gonna plug you with a johan hearse body but i couldnt find it [still havent seen it] , i gave you the pearl blue binder  for your elco. but its cool , remember those things when its conveinent for you.......
> *



The Chassie you sent goes with this with the BIG BODY ! The binder sent is 1 thing you shared ! It was used on my red LS elco then i gave it back ! SO are you just going use the Ford tow truck and return it , the red and white 77 F -150, or how about the orange crate and the LIL coffin kits? And lets not forget the hearse load of shit you picked up in 06 ! 

You sharing less then a half oz of pearl binder makes us even ! :uh:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 02:37 PM~10846991
> *a three way?  :ugh:
> *


Your just mad cause you got stuck being the middle man !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:36 PM~10846979
> *Almost  a    triangle    the  way    the  route  is  between  leaving  my house  to  pick  up  BIG  C ,  Then  running  by  Hearse's  for  a  quick  vedio  ,  then  back  here  to up  load  it !  :biggrin:
> *


now truth comes out huh mini? :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 12:41 PM~10847022
> *The  Chassie  you  sent  goes  with this with the  BIG  BODY  !  The  binder  sent  is  1 thing  you  shared !  It  was used    on  my  red  LS  elco    then  i  gave  it  back !  SO  are  you  just  going    use  the Ford  tow truck  and  return  it ,  the  red  and  white    77  F -150,  or  how  about  the  orange  crate  and the  LIL  coffin  kits?  And  lets  not  forget  the  hearse  load  of  shit    you  picked  up  in  06  !
> 
> You  sharing  less  then  a  half  oz  of  pearl  binder  makes  us even !  :uh:
> *


you gave me the red and white 77 for fucking up my ls, remember? you said you needed a chassis so i tossed you an extra caprice chassis , rember? not for my car its on a impala frame. the orange krate and lil coffin kits make great shelf holders, did you want them back? im just making the point of , i do share when i have it to gve......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 02:44 PM~10847045
> *you gave me the red and white 77 for fucking up my ls, remember? you said you needed a chassis so i tossed you an extra caprice chassis , rember? not for my car its on a impala frame. the orange krate and lil coffin kits make great shelf holders, did you want them back? im just making the point of , i do share when i have it to gve......
> *


You shared 1 item in 2 & 1/2 years ! You got a ton of shit off me Bobby and when i need something its like pulling teeth ! Your always ready for hand outs but never ready to pay it forward OR PAY AT ALL ! :angry:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 01:47 PM~10847064
> *You  shared  1  item  in  2 &  1/2  years !  You  got  a  ton  of  shit  off  me  Bobby  and  when i  need  something  its  like  pulling  teeth  !  Your  always  ready  for  hand  outs  but  never  ready  to  pay  it  forward  OR  PAY  AT  ALL !  :angry:
> *


 :0


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

yawn........ this is geting old..........


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

dont you have something to build or something? go play , go swim something......


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 02:50 PM~10847091
> *yawn........ this is geting old..........
> *


YES it is ! Pay your debt buster !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Jun 11 2008, 01:50 PM~10847091
> *yawn........ this is geting old..........
> *


agreed.give me the fuckin car already mini.


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

im off to bed....... see ya tomorrow......


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

its 3 pm....nobody goes to bed at 3pm,,,,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Jun 11 2008, 01:54 PM~10847130
> *its 3 pm....nobody goes to bed at 3pm,,,,
> *


they do when they lost thier shit in a battle. :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

ill send 20 rite now for it


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 11 2008, 01:54 PM~10847140
> *ill send 20 rite now for it
> *


 :twak: its mine.get out of here. :0


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

:machinegun: :machinegun: :guns:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

fuck it.. i live 3 miles away..and id go pick it up now..lol




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 01:55 PM~10847151
> *:twak: its mine.get out of here. :0
> *


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 02:00 PM~10847188
> *fuck it.. i live 3 miles away..and id go pick it up now..lol
> *


hater. :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 03:00 PM~10847188
> *fuck it.. i live 3 miles away..and id go pick it up now..lol
> *


Dont waste your gas Bro ! I drop it off ! I know with gas getting higher and you have a family to rasie i would feel bad if you had to waste your gas picking this worthless kit up!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

nah... i already got another deal with dave.. so this your buy if he sells it




> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 02:01 PM~10847201
> *hater. :angry:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Jun 11 2008, 03:01 PM~10847201
> *hater. :angry:
> *


Hater ? He's just saving on shipping charges ! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 11 2008, 02:03 PM~10847221
> *Hater ?  He's  just  saving  on  shipping  charges ! :biggrin:
> *



lol.... i like kicking at your workshop and looking at your builds...


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 11 2008, 07:53 AM~10844763
> *30
> *


did you miss this bid.. Kris has 30 on it..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Jun 11 2008, 03:13 PM~10847304
> *did you miss this bid.. Kris has 30 on it..
> *


NOPE ! I got it worte down ! BIG POPPA $30!


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Jun 11 2008, 03:07 PM~10847265
> *lol.... i like kicking at your workshop and looking at your builds...
> *


thats what ill be doing...


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS+Jun 11 2008, 12:54 PM~10847130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i worked until 6am......


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

35.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 10 2008, 08:18 PM~10841157
> *HOW'S EVERYONE  BEEN?  WELL  TIME  FOR  FUN  AND  GAMES  HAS  DONE  PASTED  AND  I  HAVE  BEEN  WAITING WAY  TO LONG  FOR  HEARSEDRIVER  TO PAY  HIS DEBT  SO  I  ONLY  HAVE 1  OTHER  CHOICE  TO  DO  TO GET  MY    MONEY  SO  I  AM  PUTTING THIS    CADDY  UP  ON  THE  BLOCK !
> 
> TO THE TOP ! </span>*


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 13 2008, 03:03 PM~10864301
> *TO THE  TOP  !
> *


quit fuckin around and send it to me already. :angry: :0 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 11 2008, 07:36 PM~10849620
> *35.00
> *


i will pay if i win , but im bout to put alot of stuff up for sale , because i didnt know i was as broke as i am ,


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2008, 03:34 PM~10864596
> *i will pay if i win , but im bout to put alot of stuff up for sale , because i didnt know i was as broke as i am ,
> 
> 
> *


like? :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

how much time is left?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

server


----------



## BigPoppa (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Jun 13 2008, 02:34 PM~10864596
> *i will pay if i win , but im bout to put alot of stuff up for sale , because i didnt know i was as broke as i am ,
> 
> 
> *


Don't worry about it, I got your back :biggrin: 

$36


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigPoppa_@Jun 13 2008, 05:25 PM~10865372
> *Don't worry about it, I got your back  :biggrin:
> 
> $36
> *


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

$45


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

remember all the prep work is done


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by dubelduces_@Jun 13 2008, 09:41 PM~10866471
> *remember  all the prep work is done
> *



yah i know... its pretty clean... i've seen it in person...i have know dave about 10 years now.. so he's not one to rip somebody off...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

CADDY IS GONE FELLAS ! NO MORE FUN WITH HEARSE'S RIDE ANYMORE ! I Got a few extra greenbacks out of it to spend at this weekends swapmeet ! 

So wounder who's next to take a ride with MINI! 

Kustom Builder
Smallz
Marinate
ModelIVLife
Old Low&Slo

LOL! Looks like my bench is full of new customers LOL ! 

But i dont feel these guys will give the BS story lines as i got from Hearse's ass for the last 3 months !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2008, 01:34 PM~10914362
> *CADDY  IS  GONE  FELLAS  !  NO  MORE  FUN  WITH  HEARSE'S  RIDE  ANYMORE  !  I  Got  a  few  extra  greenbacks  out  of it    to  spend  at  this  weekends  swapmeet  !
> 
> So  wounder    who's  next  to  take  a  ride  with  MINI!
> ...


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Jun 20 2008, 02:50 PM~10914493
> *:nicoderm:  :nicoderm:
> *


Your not a customer Twinn ! YOUR THE BOSS !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2008, 01:52 PM~10914505
> *Your  not  a  customer  Twinn !  YOUR  THE  BOSS !
> *


LOL!!!!!


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

damn i feel left out! lol





> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2008, 02:34 PM~10914362
> *CADDY  IS  GONE  FELLAS  !  NO  MORE  FUN  WITH  HEARSE'S  RIDE  ANYMORE  !  I  Got  a  few  extra  greenbacks  out  of it    to  spend  at  this  weekends  swapmeet  !
> 
> So  wounder    who's  next  to  take  a  ride  with  MINI!
> ...


----------



## old low&slo (Jul 5, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 20 2008, 02:34 PM~10914362
> *CADDY  IS  GONE  FELLAS  !  NO  MORE  FUN  WITH  HEARSE'S  RIDE  ANYMORE  !  I  Got  a  few  extra  greenbacks  out  of it    to  spend  at  this  weekends  swapmeet  !
> 
> So  wounder    who's  next  to  take  a  ride  with  MINI!
> ...


no sir !! not me you will see when you open the box paid in full !!!
the only ride my car is takin with you is to the post office for the trip back here lol :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

so whats next up on the auction block?!? :cheesy:


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*CAR WILL BE READY FOR RELEASE ON WEDNESDAY APRIL 15,2009 !*


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

When do pics go up?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

hmmm i wonder what it is ????


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

u get the car sent


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2009, 01:07 PM~13539055
> *When do pics go up?
> *



x2 :0


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

You guys are gonna like this one. :biggrin:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 10 2009, 03:23 PM~13540072
> *You guys are gonna like this one.  :biggrin:
> *




:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

HOW ABOUT A BLIND AUCTION ! YOU BID ON IT AND THE WINNING BIDDER GET TO BE THE FIRST TO PUBLICLY POST IT !


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

im in 25.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by twinn_@Apr 10 2009, 05:27 PM~13541013
> *im in 25.00
> *


 YOU MIGHT NOT LIKE THIS 1 ! :0


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2009, 03:25 PM~13540998
> *HOW  ABOUT  A  BLIND  AUCTION !  YOU  BID  ON IT  AND  THE  WINNING  BIDDER  GET  TO  BE THE  FIRST  TO  PUBLICLY  POST  IT  !
> *



nahh :dunno:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

ALL YOUR BUILD ARE TOP NOTCH!!

BUT I THINK PICS WILL BRING HIGHER BIDDING


----------



## just_a-doodz (Sep 7, 2008)

$30.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HOW ABOUT A SNEAK PEEK THEN !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

:0 JUICED POLICE CAR ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BODINE_@Apr 10 2009, 05:46 PM~13541167
> *:0  JUICED POLICE CAR ?
> *


*NOT A POLICE CAR ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 10 2009, 06:33 PM~13541056
> *YOU  MIGHT  NOT  LIKE  THIS   1  !   :0
> *





never mind lol


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

OR COULD BE TAXI 

WHATEVER IT IS WILL BE NICE 

IS THAT THE MOTOR FOR IT ? LOOKS GOOD FROM WHAT I CAN SEE


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

I'LL POST MORE PICS LATER ! OUT SIDE PICS NOT LOOKING TO GOOD !


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WHAT ALL WILL BE OPEN ON THIS ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

MEVERMIND LOL

LOOKS REAL NICE 

IM BROKE BUT COME PEOPLE BID!


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

$40.00


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

does this have engine , or is it curbside?


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

um yeah 50.00


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2009)

Forgot to ask when does the Auction end.Thanks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats the bid at so far homie?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ibuildweniblazeum_@Apr 10 2009, 06:24 PM~13541370
> *um yeah 50.00
> *


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2009)

$60.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 11 2009, 06:42 AM~13545151
> *$60.00
> *


TOP BID NOW !


----------



## Tonioseven (Oct 19, 2008)

That is some hot sh!t!!!


----------



## dodgerblue62 (Jun 29, 2008)

im not bidding mini , im just complimenting on a clean build bro , :thumbsup: 
what kit is this ? springfeild cop car ? caprice is it ?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 11 2009, 06:42 AM~13545151
> *<span style='color:green'>LOOKS LIKE 85BIARITTZ WAS HIGH BIDDER ON THIS 1 ! THANKS 85 ! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 17 2009, 12:15 PM~13605737
> *Will get payment out. *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 17 2009, 12:16 PM~13605757
> *AS ALWAYS PACKAGE SHIPPED 2- DAY PRIORTY WITH COMFRIMATION !</span></span>
> 
> CONFRIMATION # IS ==><span style=\'colorurple\'>0308 3390 0001 6467 1238*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*NEW ITEM ! * *MINI'S HISTORY OF THE 67 GTX KIT !*</span>

UP FOR AUCTION THIS TIME IS 3 BUILT UP REVELL 67 PLYMOUTH GTX KITS THAT WERE BUILT OVER 17 YRS ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3966.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

SIMPLE SIMON ORANGE ! BUILT WHEN I WAS 15 !

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3967.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3968.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3969.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

RED FLAME ! BUILT WHEN I WAS 20 ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3972.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3973.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3974.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />

AND ASSOCIATION LOVE ! BUILT AT WHEN I WAS 33 ! 

<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3975.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3976.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3977.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v624/Davidminidreams/FOR%20SALE/101_3978.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />


*YOUR BID GETS ALL 3 BUILT MODELS SHIPPED ! THE FIRST 2 ARE GREAT BUILT MODELS FROM BACK IN THE DAY BUT ARE NOT SHOW STOPPING ! THE LAST 1 IS AT CONTENDER STATUS ! AS I GREW I GOT BETTER AND HERE'S A CHANCE TO OWN A FEW FROM THE PAST AND 1 FROM THE CURRENT LEVEL OF MY BUILDS ! *
<span style=\'color:red\'>*PLEASE BID WITH ENJOYMENT AND NO BULLSHITTERS ! I NEED THE FUNDS TO HELP PAY FOR THE EARLY BRITH OF MY TWINS THIS PAST WEEKEND ! I WILL SHIP PRIORTY WITH CONFRIMATION FREE ! YOUR BID IS ALL YOU PAY ! *


----------



## Guest (Apr 22, 2009)

Nice Trilogy!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 22 2009, 12:48 PM~13655195
> *NEW  ITEM !   I'll start at $60.00*


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

THANKS 85 BIARITTZ ~ 

IF I DON'T HEAR NO OTHER BIDS BY MID NIGHT I 'LL SHUT THIS 1 DOWN ! IT SEEMS TO NOT HAVE ANY APPEAL TO ANY BUT 85 BIARITTZ!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

Ok now i need to find a caprice kit.That caprie was fucking clean bro :0 .


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 85 biarittz_@Apr 22 2009, 07:31 PM~13659439
> *LOOKS LIKE 85 BIARITTZ GOT THIS AUCTION !
> 
> THANKS FOR YOUR BID ! THIS WILL HELP COVER SOME ODD AND ENDS I NEED TO COVER BEFORE THE BABIES HEAD HOME FROM THE HOSITPAL ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*HEADS UP FELLAS ONCE AGAIN ! MADE A SALE WITH UNDERCOVERIMPALA HOME ADDED A FEW EXTRA BUCKS AND 2 KICK ASS M.C.B.A. BABY ONEIES OUTFITS FOR THE TWINS THANKS RICH ! AND ONCE AGAIN 85 BIARITTZ WON AN AUCTION AND SENT OUT HIS PEYMENT QUICK AS ALWAYS !*

<span style='colorurple'>*UNDERCOVERIMPALA==>0308 3390 0001 6467 1320*

THANKS GUYS !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 27 2009, 02:22 PM~13705949
> *HEADS  UP  FELLAS  ONCE  AGAIN !  MADE  A  SALE  WITH  UNDERCOVERIMPALA  HOME  ADDED  A  FEW  EXTRA BUCKS  AND  2  KICK  ASS  M.C.B.A. BABY  ONEIES OUTFITS  FOR  THE  TWINS THANKS  RICH !  AND  ONCE AGAIN  85 BIARITTZ  WON  AN  AUCTION  AND  SENT  OUT  HIS  PEYMENT  QUICK  AS  ALWAYS !
> 
> <span style='colorurple'>UNDERCOVERIMPALA==>0308 3390 0001 6467 1320
> ...


good looking out Mini cant wait to see the babys in their new gear i know it may be a while cuz i think the oneiez are 6-9 months


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

<span style='color:green'>*
REMEMBER YOUR BID INCLUDES YOU SHIPPING COST ! AUCTION WILL RUN TIL NEXT WED ! *


----------



## Scur-rape-init (Oct 3, 2008)

I aint got a lot of money Mini, but you know your builds are top notch and I'll start the bidding out at $35 bro... Wish I could help more, but I've been out of work for a while so it's all I can afford. Dont take it personal bro.... uffin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

$60


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOOKS LIKE $60 BUCKS ! THIS AUCTION ENDS TOMMROW NIGHT AT WHICH TIME I'LL HAVE A ANOTHER ONE READY TO POST SO IF THIS DONT GRAB YOU STAY TUNED TILL THRUSDAY ! *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

20 bucks


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@May 21 2009, 01:48 PM~13958697
> *TTT ! *


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

small box of diapers :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@May 21 2009, 11:00 PM~13964506
> *small box of diapers  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


What count ! Need new born's 84 count ! You pay shipping !


----------



## sweetdreamer (Dec 21, 2008)

40 :thumbsup:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

TTT ! I need some cash , this stuff needs to move ! SO PLACE YOUR BIDS RIGHT NOW !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@May 24 2009, 10:41 AM~13984114
> *TTT !  I  need  some  cash  ,  this  stuff  needs  to  move !  SO  PLACE  YOUR  BIDS  RIGHT  NOW  !
> *


I GOT 45 ON IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)




----------



## Guest (May 28, 2009)

$55.00


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LETS DO A QUICK AUCTION BLOCK ! *


STARTS NOW ENDS TUESDAY @ 10.PM MY TIME ! CENTRAL TIME !


*CHROME DONK UNDIES !*



HAVE 8 SETS - 4 STYLES ! 

*STYLE # 1* - (2 SETS)










*STYLE # 2* - (1 SET)










*STYLE # 3* - (1 SET)










*STYLE # 4* - ( 4 SETS)










MONEY ORDERS ONLY PLEASE ! AGAIN SHIPPING PAID ! 

LOOKIN FOR $25.00 SO MAKE ME HAPPY ! :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

*TTT * :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Oct 9 2009, 09:53 PM~15315768
> *LETS  DO  A  QUICK  AUCTION  BLOCK  !
> STARTS  NOW  ENDS  TUESDAY  @ 10.PM  MY  TIME  !  CENTRAL  TIME !
> CHROME  DONK  UNDIES !
> ...


NO OFFERS ! OH WELL ! I will part these out and use what i can ! I will try to get something a bid on next time fellas LOL! :biggrin:


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

I bid 25 cents ....... Delivered


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

WHATS NEXT ?!?!?!?!?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by youcantfademe_@Oct 13 2009, 04:25 PM~15344519
> *I bid 25 cents ....... Delivered
> *


SORRY ! I already parted the trees out ! I got all the front ends still ! $5.00 for a 8 !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*AGAIN YOUR WINNING BID PAYS FOR ALL SHIPPING FEES ! AUCTION WILL GO TIL NEXT SAT 12AM ! PLEASE BID KNOWING YOUR GOING TO GET A NICE LOT OF FLOCKING ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill go 10 bills to start


----------



## youcantfademe (Feb 8, 2008)

11


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]+Oct 17 2009, 11:18 AM~15386212-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*LOOKS LIKE YOUCANTPAYME HAS THE HIGH BID ! *


Auction is good till saturday morning and i cover all shipping cost !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

do you take m.o.? if so i bid 15...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by kykustoms_@Oct 20 2009, 01:25 PM~15412958
> *do you take m.o.? if so i bid 15...
> *



Yup M/O are the only payment i can except ! I'll take cash but i would hate you or any any sender to send cash with out away to track the funds so M/O is great !


----------



## kykustoms (Feb 25, 2005)

so i take it i won??? pm where to send the mo


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

LETS GET THIS PARTY BACK ON TRACK ! You guys know the deal ! What ever the highest bid is you win it nad shipping is paid with the winning bid !

Bidding starts right now and will end at 12am wed. morning june 23rd.

Well here is the item on the block ! 

1964 IMPALA DRAG PACK ! THE LIL OUT OF BOX BUILD ! 










































*HIGHEST BID WILL BE THE WINNER ! *


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill go 15 to start :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2010, 08:56 PM~17797446
> *ill go 15 to start :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

15.25


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 15 2010, 09:00 PM~17797499
> *15.25
> *


 :twak: 

BID IN $1.00 AMOUNTS DIPSHIT OR NOT AT ALL ! IF YOU WIN BY A .25 CENTS I'M CHARGING YOU SHIPPING AT A TAX RATE OF .08 CENTS ON THE DOLLAR ! :buttkick:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 07:03 PM~17797525
> *:twak:
> 
> BID  IN  $1.00 AMOUNTS  DIPSHIT  OR  NOT  AT  ALL !    IF  YOU  WIN  BY A  .25 CENTS  I'M  CHARGING  YOU  SHIPPING  AT  A  TAX  RATE  OF .08 CENTS  ON THE  DOLLAR  ! :buttkick:
> *


16.01 :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 15 2010, 09:03 PM~17797539
> *16.01 :cheesy:
> *


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 15 2010, 07:03 PM~17797525
> *:twak:
> 
> BID  IN  $1.00 AMOUNTS  DIPSHIT  OR  NOT  AT  ALL !    IF  YOU  WIN  BY A  .25 CENTS  I'M  CHARGING  YOU  SHIPPING  AT  A  TAX  RATE  OF .08 CENTS  ON THE  DOLLAR  ! :buttkick:
> *



''down 4 life''
Group Icon
Posts: 10,910
Joined: Apr 2006
From: 412- PITTSBURGH
Car Club: DYNASTY till i die!

I thought dropped was talking about 15 cent's ? :0 my bad!



ill go 15 to start biggrin.gif


--------------------
DYNASTY M.C.C. PRES. STATUS


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

well if there is some confusion here and hearse wants to play  ill bump that shit to 20 BILLS flat right now  fuck a nickle an dime


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2010, 07:44 PM~17797830
> *well if there is some confusion here and hearse wants to play   ill bump that shit to 20 BILLS flat right now   fuck a nickle an dime
> *


21 is the best i can do....


----------



## MAZDAT (Apr 2, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Jun 15 2010, 06:44 PM~17797830
> *well if there is some confusion here and hearse wants to play   ill bump that shit to 20 BILLS flat right now   fuck a nickle an dime
> *


Atta boy Jeff


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

screw a dolla bill thing too..bumpin up to $25 :0


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MAZDAT_@Jun 15 2010, 11:08 PM~17798060
> *Atta boy Jeff
> *




:biggrin:


----------



## mcloven (Jul 9, 2007)

what else u got


----------



## mike661 (May 18, 2010)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jun 15 2010, 08:37 PM~17797269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like $25 is the top bid so far ! Thanks for you bid SlammdSonoma !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Bump this shit for another day of bidding !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 Last bump ! Auction will close @ midnight ! Thanks for all bids !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 22 2010, 07:24 PM~17859535
> *1  Last  bump !  Auction  will  close  @ midnight  !  Thanks  for  all bids !
> *


 :wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc.+Jun 15 2010, 08:37 PM~17797269-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like $25 was the top bid ! Thanks for you bid SlammdSonoma !

a PM has been sent with shipping info !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

whats next up for bid?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Jun 23 2010, 03:00 PM~17866836
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> whats next up for bid?
> *



I think i'll place this up for auction ! 










It needs some minor work to be build able but i lost interest in it ! No wheels will be with it . but will have everything need to complete !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2010, 07:44 PM~17870566
> *I think  i'll  place this  up  for  auction  !
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :wow: :wow: one miiiiiiiillion dollars! :biggrin: 

4 real though, whens it goin up?!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2010, 07:44 PM~17870566
> *I think  i'll  place this  up  for  auction  !
> 
> 
> ...


whats minor work?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jun 23 2010, 07:44 PM~17870566
> *I think  i'll  place this  up  for  auction  !
> 
> 
> ...


35 picked up, no shipping required .....


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Jun 23 2010, 11:44 PM~17871911
> *35 picked up, no shipping required .....
> *


Shit he's got that in it just in the kits.


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Jun 23 2010, 09:59 PM~17872056
> *Shit he's got that in it just in the kits.
> *


I DIDNT SEE NO STARTING BID....


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

40.00


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

60.00


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by mademan_@Jun 24 2010, 12:27 AM~17873098
> *60.00
> *


:wave: i knew mike would come out the woodwork for this one... :cheesy:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey mike................ like you need another caddy homie :uh: you got enough caddys for half of layitlow to build an stay busy for about 6 months! :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE"S THE NEXT AUCTION ITEM FELLAS AND DUDETTES ! 










It will come as a complete kit BUT ! It still need all the body work done to it ! 

Its a project i just never really got into so i'm going to set it free and let someone else enjoy it !


----------



## grimreaper69 (Jul 24, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 5 2010, 03:54 PM~17964772
> *OK  HERE"S  THE  NEXT  AUCTION  ITEM  FELLAS  AND  DUDETTES !
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 I see some Al Capone in that shit right thurr. :biggrin:


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

so do I get the hearse then? lol. answer my pm


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

SO YOUR GOING TO FINISH UP THE BODYWORK OR THE BUYER HAS TO DO IT?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Jul 5 2010, 06:38 PM~17966277
> *SO YOUR GOING TO FINISH UP THE BODYWORK OR THE BUYER HAS TO DO IT?
> *


It is up to the winner to finish body work !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Thank Slammed ! Sent payment fast and your item shipped out today and was sent priority so you should have it by friday !

*0308 0070 0001 6456 4668*


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

thanks again bro!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 5 2010, 12:54 PM~17964772
> *OK  HERE"S   THE  NEXT  AUCTION  ITEM   FELLAS   AND  DUDETTES !
> 
> 
> ...


when does the bidding end for this one?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Next Wednesday


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

lets see might bid on that 39. Been looking for a nice bomb project


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jul 5 2010, 12:54 PM~17964772
> *OK  HERE"S  THE  NEXT  AUCTION  ITEM  FELLAS  AND  DUDETTES !
> 
> 
> ...



$20 bucks. Been wanting a bomb project.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18038603
> *$20 bucks. Been wanting a bomb project.
> *


PM !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sdrodder_@Jul 13 2010, 07:16 PM~18038603
> *$20 bucks. Been wanting a bomb project.
> *


 :biggrin: 

Done deal ladies the bomb is sold !


----------



## sdrodder (Feb 20, 2009)

thank you bro glad we could make a deal


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well its time for another auction ! 

I WANT TO OFFER THIS PICTURE ! WHAT YOU SEE IS WHAT YOU GET AND REMEMBER SHIPPING IS FREE !


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 09:51 AM~18341630
> *Well    its  time  for  another  auction  !
> 
> I  WANT  TO  OFFER  THIS  PICTURE  !  WHAT  YOU  SEE  IS  WHAT  YOU  GET  AND  REMEMBER  SHIPPING  IS  FREE  !
> ...


.02


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:0 i c what i wont :wow:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

I see a couple I want....


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by darkside customs_@Aug 18 2010, 09:15 AM~18342248
> *I see a couple I want....
> *


x100


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 07:51 AM~18341630
> *Well    its  time  for  another  auction  !
> 
> I  WANT  TO  OFFER  THIS  PICTURE  !  WHAT  YOU  SEE  IS  WHAT  YOU  GET  AND  REMEMBER  SHIPPING  IS  FREE  !
> ...


Oh I just had a fucked up thought..... :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Would make a great April Fool's prank... :biggrin:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

so.......

is it just the piture of all that stuff.....


or everything in the picture!?

:dunno:


----------



## 06150xlt (Feb 2, 2009)

Right click...save as. I GOT THE PICTURE FOR FREE!


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Whats in the boxes?? Do they have kits? Maybe he threw some finished builds in there.... 

This is like one of those things where you bid on a box, and dont know whats inside, just the box, and then all the folks that wouldnt bid got fucked in the end, because the one person who actually did bid and win, opened the box to find 1,000 bucks inside....

Damn, now Im sounding like The hydrohype.... lol


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 06150xlt_@Aug 18 2010, 11:46 AM~18342485
> *Right click...save as. I GOT THE PICTURE FOR FREE!
> *


LOL ! XLT KNOWS HOW TO READ ! LOL ! i just wanted to fuck with you guys for a minute ! It seems like we have alot more bullshitting floating around then building so i just wanted to add some useless bullshit also with out starting a new topic for it ! :biggrin:


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

:angry: dam mini thats fucked up :tears:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by STREETRACEKING_@Aug 18 2010, 12:55 PM~18343067
> *:angry:  dam mini thats fucked up :tears:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 10:47 AM~18343003
> *LOL !    XLT    KNOWS  HOW    TO  READ  !  LOL !  i  just  wanted  to    fuck  with  you  guys  for  a minute  !  It  seems  like  we  have  alot  more  bullshitting  floating  around  then  building  so  i    just  wanted  to    add  some  useless  bullshit    also  with  out  starting  a  new  topic  for  it !  :biggrin:
> *



i can read......


just clearifying.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Linc_@Aug 18 2010, 01:00 PM~18343114
> *i can read......
> just clearifying.
> *


Yea i saw i had just read his post frist LOL ! I was going to use your caddy pic's and watch everyone go nuts then drop the bomb on them ! :cheesy:


----------



## darkside customs (Jul 1, 2008)

Shoulda known... hahahaha....
Good job.... LOL


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 11:01 AM~18343128
> *Yea    i  saw    i  had  just  read    his  post  frist    LOL !  I  was  going  to  use  your    caddy  pic's  and  watch  everyone    go  nuts  then  drop    the  bomb  on  them ! :cheesy:
> *


hahaha! that woulda been funny! :biggrin:


----------



## phatras (Sep 5, 2003)

you sob..lol.. ill put in a bid for the real shit though.. bust out the goodies pimp..


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by phatras_@Aug 18 2010, 02:19 PM~18343245
> *you sob..lol.. ill put in a bid for the real shit though.. bust out the goodies pimp..
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: DAVE ISNT GONNA GIVE UP THE GOODS!!!!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK! OK ! HERE WE GO I AM OFFERING THIS CAUSE I NEED MODEL MONEY TO PICK UP SOME SHIT FROM FELLOW MEMBERS!

75  cutlass donk 










ITS NICELY DETAIL AND SHOW WORTHY AND HAS BEEN SEEN ON LOCAL TV HERE IN KC.


http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...ars-kansas-city

http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...sas-citypicture


AS WITH ALL MY AUCTIONS AND SALES FREE SHIPPING 

THIS WILL BE UP TILL NEXT TUESDAY SEPT.7 !


PLEASE BID STRONG CAUSE I NEED MONEY FOR Esoteric, Trend, and Kirby decals !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 05:06 PM~18452904
> *OK!  OK !  HERE    WE  GO    I  AM  OFFERING THIS    CAUSE  I  NEED  MODEL MONEY  TO  PICK  UP  SOME  SHIT  FROM  FELLOW  MEMBERS!
> 
> 75  cutlass donk
> ...


whats the bid starting at??


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

ill start!


35.00


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 31 2010, 03:06 PM~18452904
> *OK!  OK !  HERE    WE  GO    I  AM  OFFERING THIS    CAUSE  I  NEED  MODEL MONEY  TO  PICK  UP  SOME  SHIT  FROM  FELLOW  MEMBERS!
> 
> 75  cutlass donk
> ...


your chevette made that coverage too, go read the caption...


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Aug 31 2010, 05:52 PM~18453359
> *ill start!
> 35.00
> *


ahh here we go...lol... :biggrin: the auction has now started let the bidding beggin...50.00 for 716.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 08:23 PM~18454159
> *ahh here we go...lol... :biggrin: the auction has now started  let the bidding beggin...50.00 for 716.
> *


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

damn id love to have that cutty but i have no cabbage :angry: 

ah well. good luck with the auctions mini


----------



## OFDatTX (Jun 8, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 09:51 AM~18341630
> *Well    its  time  for  another  auction  !
> 
> I  WANT  TO  OFFER  THIS  PICTURE  !  WHAT  YOU  SEE  IS  WHAT  YOU  GET  AND  REMEMBER  SHIPPING  IS  FREE  !
> ...


I want that lowrider caddy kit pm me a price.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Aug 31 2010, 07:23 PM~18454159
> *ahh here we go...lol... :biggrin: the auction has now started  let the bidding beggin...50.00 for 716.
> *


Looks like 716 has the highest bid as of right now ! Thanks for your bid !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OFDatTX_@Aug 31 2010, 11:15 PM~18456556
> *I want that lowrider caddy kit pm me a price.
> *


Sorry bro that just there was a joke ! Nothing in that pic is going anywhere anytime soon !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK! OK ! HERE WE GO I AM OFFERING THIS CAUSE I NEED MODEL MONEY TO PICK UP SOME SHIT FROM FELLOW MEMBERS!

75  cutlass donk 










ITS NICELY DETAIL AND SHOW WORTHY AND HAS BEEN SEEN ON LOCAL TV HERE IN KC.
http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...ars-kansas-city

http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...sas-citypicture
AS WITH ALL MY AUCTIONS AND SALES FREE SHIPPING 

THIS WILL BE UP TILL NEXT TUESDAY SEPT.7 !
PLEASE BID STRONG CAUSE I NEED MONEY FOR Esoteric, Trend, and Kirby decals !



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 12:58 AM~18467117
> *Looks  like  716  has  the  highest  bid  as  of  right  now  !  Thanks  for your  bid !
> *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 08:08 AM~18468315
> *OK!  OK !   HERE    WE  GO    I  AM  OFFERING THIS    CAUSE   I  NEED   MODEL MONEY   TO  PICK  UP   SOME  SHIT   FROM   FELLOW   MEMBERS!
> 
> 75  cutlass donk
> ...


what time zone does this end in ? an what time does it end tuesday?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 2 2010, 09:07 AM~18468599
> *what time zone does this end in ?  an what time does it end tuesday?
> *


It is central time zone and it will end at midnite !


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 10:48 AM~18468831
> *It  is  central    time  zone  and  it  will  end  at  midnite  !
> *


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Aug 18 2010, 07:51 AM~18341630
> *Well    its  time  for  another  auction  !
> 
> I  WANT  TO  OFFER  THIS  PICTURE  !  WHAT  YOU  SEE  IS  WHAT  YOU  GET  AND  REMEMBER  SHIPPING  IS  FREE  !
> ...


r u sellin any of these?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness_@Sep 3 2010, 10:57 AM~18477992
> *r u sellin any of these?
> *


Nah it was just a joke ! :biggrin: READING IS YOUR FRIEND !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK! OK ! HERE WE GO I AM OFFERING THIS CAUSE I NEED MODEL MONEY TO PICK UP SOME SHIT FROM FELLOW MEMBERS!

75  cutlass donk 










ITS NICELY DETAIL AND SHOW WORTHY AND HAS BEEN SEEN ON LOCAL TV HERE IN KC.
http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...ars-kansas-city

http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...sas-citypicture
AS WITH ALL MY AUCTIONS AND SALES FREE SHIPPING 

THIS WILL BE UP TILL NEXT TUESDAY SEPT.7 !
PLEASE BID STRONG CAUSE I NEED MONEY FOR Esoteric, Trend, and Kirby decals !



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 12:58 AM~18467117
> *Looks   like   716   has  the  highest  bid   as  of  right  now   !   Thanks  for your   bid !
> *


----------



## phat97yukon (Oct 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2010, 07:33 PM~18481876
> *OK!  OK !  HERE    WE  GO    I  AM  OFFERING THIS    CAUSE  I  NEED  MODEL MONEY  TO  PICK  UP  SOME  SHIT  FROM  FELLOW  MEMBERS!
> 
> 75  cutlass donk
> ...





damn!!!!!!!


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 3 2010, 02:24 PM~18479356
> *Nah  it  was  just  a  joke  !  :biggrin:  READING  IS  YOUR FRIEND !
> *


 :twak: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK! OK ! HERE WE GO I AM OFFERING THIS CAUSE I NEED MODEL MONEY TO PICK UP SOME SHIT FROM FELLOW MEMBERS!

75  cutlass donk 










ITS NICELY DETAIL AND SHOW WORTHY AND HAS BEEN SEEN ON LOCAL TV HERE IN KC.
http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...ars-kansas-city

http://www.examiner.com/automotive-in-kans...sas-citypicture
AS WITH ALL MY AUCTIONS AND SALES FREE SHIPPING 

THIS WILL BE UP TILL NEXT TUESDAY SEPT.7 !
PLEASE BID STRONG CAUSE I NEED MONEY FOR Esoteric, Trend, and Kirby decals !



> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 2 2010, 12:58 AM~18467117
> *Looks   like   716   has  the  highest  bid   as  of  right  now   !   Thanks  for your   bid !
> *




4 hrs left ! HURRY UP AND PLACE YOUR BIDS !


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

whats the bid so far?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 6 2010, 08:01 PM~18500780
> *whats the bid so far?
> *


Its for the 75 Cutty in the pic posted above ! 716 has the highest bid right now at $50.00 !


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 6 2010, 06:05 PM~18500824
> *Its  for  the  75  Cutty  in the  pic  posted  above !  716    has the    highest  bid  right  now  at  $50.00  !
> *


ok i jus thought it was a new bid


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*LOOKS LIKE 716 LAYIN LOW WINS THE CUTTY ! A PM HAS BEEN SENT FOR PAYMENT INFO AND THANK YOU FOR BID ! *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 7 2010, 01:27 AM~18503859
> *LOOKS  LIKE  716 LAYIN LOW  WINS  THE  CUTTY  ! A  PM  HAS  BEEN  SENT  FOR  PAYMENT  INFO  AND  THANK  YOU  FOR  BID  !
> *


i feel bad mini .... :happysad: i cant believe no one else bid on this... :dunno: 
well worth the money thats for sure...i said i would get one of your builds someday.. its a start..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 7 2010, 08:38 AM~18504900
> *i feel bad mini .... :happysad:  i cant believe no one else bid on this...  :dunno:
> well worth the money thats for sure...i said i would get one of your builds someday.. its a start..
> *


Dont feel bad bro it was the winning bid so it SOLD for that ! Thanks again for your bid and enjoy the build !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Well here is the next item up ! You know the deal your bid covers the shipping ! *



PHUKHEARSE











































This IS NOT PERFECT ENOUGH FOR ME TO SHOW so i offer it ! The car is a promo so no motor detail but the paint job , interior are very cleanly done , and it has a set of my custom made 1170 MINI WIRE's ! Please bid to win and this auction will go till Sept. 15th midnight CST !


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 08:17 PM~18519489
> *Well  here  is  the  next  item  up !  You  know  the  deal  your    bid  covers  the  shipping !
> PHUKHEARSE
> 
> ...


1 dolla :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

http://i303.photobucket.com/albums/nn150/m...er/101_5258.jpg[/img]


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

:wow: sick im in  $50

let me kmow if you wanna sell the brown impala


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 08:17 PM~18519489
> *Well  here  is  the  next  item  up !  You  know  the  deal  your    bid  covers  the  shipping !
> PHUKHEARSE
> 
> ...


wtf hearse should have bought this bitch of you with all his spending all over layitlow :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 PM~18520774
> *wtf hearse should have bought this bitch of you with all his spending all over layitlow  :biggrin:
> *


 :ninja:


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 8 2010, 07:17 PM~18519489
> *Well  here  is  the  next  item  up !  You  know  the  deal  your    bid  covers  the  shipping !
> PHUKHEARSE
> 
> ...


YOU COULDNT HAVE CALLED ME FIRST?


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollindeep408_@Sep 8 2010, 11:11 PM~18520774
> *wtf hearse should have bought this bitch of you with all his spending all over layitlow  :biggrin:
> *



I told him $50.00 plus an other promo that wasn't red so i can redo it but he bullshitted too long !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 12:51 AM~18521843
> *I  told  him  $50.00 plus  an other  promo  that  wasn't  red  so  i  can  redo  it  but  he  bullshitted  too long  !
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:sprint: :sprint:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hopper4lyfe_@Sep 8 2010, 10:09 PM~18520082
> *:wow:  sick im in    $50
> 
> let me kmow if you wanna sell the brown impala
> *


GOLDIN BROWN if sold would be at $150.00 shipped !


----------



## undercoverimpala (Sep 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 10:42 AM~18525146
> *GOLDIN BROWN  if  sold  would  be  at  $150.00 shipped !
> 
> 
> ...


really want this car just dont have the cash right now


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 12:42 PM~18525146
> *GOLDIN BROWN  if  sold  would  be  at  $150.00 shipped !
> 
> 
> ...


 This bitch is bad


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 11:42 AM~18525146
> *GOLDIN BROWN  if  sold  would  be  at  $150.00 shipped !
> 
> 
> ...


damn if you still wanna sell it next week I'm down I just sent out my car payment 2day


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THE AUCTION FOR THE CADDY IS CLOSED ! AND JUST SO THERE ARE NO BAD BLOOD AMONG ANY BIDDERS OR MEMBERS I ENDED DUE TO THE FACT THAT I HAD OFFERED IT TO SOMEONE PRIOR TO THE START OF THE AUCTION AND I JUMPED THE GUN ON THIS 1 ! CADDY WILL BE GOING TO 716 LAYIN LOW ! AGAIN SORRY TO ALL BIDDERS AND OTHER MEMBERS THAT MIGHT HAVE BEEN BIDDING OR THINKING OF BIDDING ! *


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18527642
> *THE  AUCTION  FOR THE  CADDY  IS  CLOSED ! AND JUST  SO  THERE  ARE  NO  BAD  BLOOD  AMONG  ANY  BIDDERS  OR  MEMBERS  I  ENDED  DUE TO  THE  FACT  THAT  I  HAD  OFFERED  IT  TO  SOMEONE  PRIOR  TO  THE  START  OF THE  AUCTION  AND  I  JUMPED  THE  GUN  ON  THIS  1  !  CADDY  WILL  BE  GOING TO  716 LAYIN LOW ! AGAIN  SORRY  TO  ALL  BIDDERS  AND  OTHER  MEMBERS THAT  MIGHT  HAVE  BEEN  BIDDING  OR  THINKING  OF  BIDDING !
> *


 :uh: :angry: YOU BETTER CALL ME ASSHOLE.... :angry: :angry:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 07:17 PM~18527726
> *:uh:  :angry:  YOU BETTER CALL ME ASSHOLE.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


Reverend Hearse YOUR AN ASSHOLE ! How's that ? anything else you want to be called?


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:22 PM~18527757
> *Reverend Hearse  YOUR  AN  ASSHOLE  !  How's  that ?  anything  else  you  want  to  be  called?
> *


KING HEARSE, MASTER, EL JEFE, DADDY, I COULD GO ON....


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 06:22 PM~18527757
> *Reverend Hearse  YOUR  AN  ASSHOLE  !  How's  that ?  anything  else  you  want  to  be  called?
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 07:22 PM~18527757
> *Reverend Hearse  YOUR  AN  ASSHOLE  !  How's  that ?  anything  else  you  want  to  be  called?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK HERE IS MY NEXT ITEM UP FOR BIDS ! THIS MIGHT LOOK PLAN BUT IT HAS A FULLY DETAILED CHASSIE, MOTOR, AND CUSTOM MADE WHEELS ! THE SHOCKS , SPRINGS AND DRIVE SHAFTS ARE CUSTOM MADE AND THE MOTOR IS FULLY DETAILED !










































































REMEMBER THAT THE BID YOU PLACE INCLUDES YOUR SHIPPING CHARGE !


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

$25 :biggrin:


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 06:46 PM~18527972
> *OK    HERE  IS  MY  NEXT  ITEM  UP  FOR  BIDS !  THIS  MIGHT  LOOK  PLAN  BUT  IT  HAS  A  FULLY  DETAILED  CHASSIE, MOTOR, AND  CUSTOM  MADE  WHEELS ! THE  SHOCKS  ,  SPRINGS  AND  DRIVE SHAFTS  ARE  CUSTOM  MADE  AND THE  MOTOR  IS  FULLY  DETAILED !
> 
> 
> ...


$35


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

$40 :biggrin:


----------



## hopper4lyfe (Jun 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 9 2010, 05:07 PM~18527642
> *THE  AUCTION  FOR THE  CADDY  IS  CLOSED ! AND JUST  SO  THERE  ARE  NO  BAD  BLOOD  AMONG  ANY  BIDDERS  OR  MEMBERS  I  ENDED  DUE TO  THE  FACT  THAT  I  HAD  OFFERED  IT  TO  SOMEONE  PRIOR  TO  THE  START  OF THE  AUCTION  AND  I  JUMPED  THE  GUN  ON  THIS  1  !  CADDY  WILL  BE  GOING TO  716 LAYIN LOW ! AGAIN  SORRY  TO  ALL  BIDDERS  AND  OTHER  MEMBERS THAT  MIGHT  HAVE  BEEN  BIDDING  OR  THINKING  OF  BIDDING !
> *


damn was looking forward to the caddy. ohwell hope fully i can get the impala next week


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

OK    HERE  IS  MY  NEXT  ITEM  UP  FOR  BIDS !  THIS  MIGHT  LOOK  PLAN  BUT  IT  HAS  A  FULLY  DETAILED  CHASSIE, MOTOR, AND  CUSTOM  MADE  WHEELS ! THE  SHOCKS  ,  SPRINGS  AND  DRIVE SHAFTS  ARE  CUSTOM  MADE  AND THE  MOTOR  IS  FULLY  DETAILED !










































































REMEMBER  THAT  THE  BID  YOU  PLACE  INCLUDES  YOUR  SHIPPING  CHARGE  !

At this point it looks as if Slammed has the highest bid ! 



> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 9 2010, 10:52 PM~18529706
> *$40 :biggrin:
> *


Let this run till Tuesday night at midnite and thanks to all the bids so far !


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*wanted to give a heads up to 716 layin low thanks for a quick payment and your 2 kits have shipped today here is your confirmation # 0310 0480 0001 1881 5271 it was sent 2day priority so you should have it by friday ! Thanks again !*


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 14 2010, 11:18 AM~18563899
> *wanted  to give  a  heads  up  to  716 layin low  thanks  for  a  quick  payment  and  your  2  kits  have  shipped  today  here  is  your  confirmation #  0310 0480 0001 1881 5271 it  was  sent  2day priority  so  you    should  have  it  by  friday ! Thanks  again !
> *


sweet thanks mini.....appreciate the same day shipping your not playin around i like that.. :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Well the bronco is done Slammed was the highest bidder a pm has been sent Thanks to all that have bid !


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

now thats whats up..2 of mini's pieces on my shelves. :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Sep 14 2010, 11:20 AM~18563915
> *sweet thanks mini.....appreciate the same day shipping your not playin around i like that.. :biggrin:
> *


got them today thanks for the fast shipping ..hope ya dont mind i added a few things.... :happysad:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

whats next :biggrin:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Sep 16 2010, 06:28 PM~18585568
> *whats next :biggrin:
> *



Off the top really no idea ! What you guys want ? More built up's or started project's ?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18585678
> *Off the  top    really    no  idea  !  What  you  guys  want  ?  More  built  up's  or  started  project's  ?
> *




little of this, little of that................ ya know! :biggrin: 


post somethin up!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

How about a GRAND NATIONAL ELCO PROJECT ! 

YOU WILL NEED TO FINISH ALL BODY WORK BUT IT IS A COMPLETE KIT WITH ALL THE GN PARTS NEEDED TO BUILD A TURE LOOKIN GN ELCO !


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 07:48 PM~18585678
> *Off the  top    really    no  idea  !  What  you  guys  want  ?  More  built  up's  or  started  project's  ?
> *


72 cutlass wagon project.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modelsbyroni_@Sep 16 2010, 07:02 PM~18585755
> *72 cutlass wagon project.
> *


Thats heading to a RESIN LINE NEAR YOU SOON ! :biggrin:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 08:04 PM~18585767
> *Thats  heading  to  a  RESIN  LINE  NEAR    YOU  SOON  !  :biggrin:
> *


KOOL.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 08:00 PM~18585744
> *How  about  a  GRAND  NATIONAL  ELCO  PROJECT  !
> 
> YOU  WILL  NEED  TO  FINISH  ALL  BODY  WORK  BUT  IT  IS  A  COMPLETE    KIT  WITH  ALL  THE  GN  PARTS  NEEDED  TO  BUILD  A  TURE  LOOKIN  GN  ELCO !
> ...



20.00


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

$25 :biggrin: 

im always up for something to work on.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

[/quote]
IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

>


IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?
[/quote]


:uh: are you gonna go egay satus and outbid people at the last minute......... cause i might :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?


:uh: are you gonna go egay satus and outbid people at the last minute......... cause i might :roflmao: :biggrin:
[/quote]
COMON NOW.. THE LAST CARS I GOT FROM MINI I PUT MY BID IN WAY BEFORE THE AUCTION WAS OVER ...  NOT MY FAULT PEOPLE WAS SLEEPING AN NOT PAYING ATENTION TO OUT BID ME! :biggrin: SNOOZZ YA LOOZZ... :roflmao:
YA GOTTS TO BE IN IT TO WIN IT BRO... :yes:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> :uh: are you gonna go egay satus and outbid people at the last minute......... cause i might :roflmao: :biggrin:


COMON NOW.. THE LAST CARS I GOT FROM MINI I PUT MY BID IN WAY BEFORE THE AUCTION WAS OVER ...  NOT MY FAULT PEOPLE WAS SLEEPING AN NOT PAYING ATENTION TO OUT BID ME! :biggrin: SNOOZZ YA LOOZZ... :roflmao:
YA GOTTS TO BE IN IT TO WIN IT BRO... :yes:
[/quote]

yup you keep at it you will own something from everyone on here :0 :biggrin: 

happy biding ill be watching :squint: :cheesy:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> COMON NOW.. THE LAST CARS I GOT FROM MINI I PUT MY BID IN WAY BEFORE THE AUCTION WAS OVER ...  NOT MY FAULT PEOPLE WAS SLEEPING AN NOT PAYING ATENTION TO OUT BID ME! :biggrin: SNOOZZ YA LOOZZ... :roflmao:
> YA GOTTS TO BE IN IT TO WIN IT BRO... :yes:


yup you keep at it you will own something from everyone on here :0 :biggrin: 

happy biding ill be watching :squint: :cheesy:
[/quote]
ITS NOT THAT IM A LAZY BUILDER AN THINK ITS EASYER JUST TO BUY BUILT MODELS..... I LIKE TO COLLECT THEM..... AN WHY NOT COLLECT FROM THE TOP DOGS ON HERE.....AN YOUR PROB...RIGHT....I WILL HAVE 1,2 OR MORE FROM PEOPLE ON HERE..WHAT YOU GOT FOR SALE...LOL...J/K LOL...BUT AS YOU CAN SEE IN MY BUILD THREAD....I LIKE TO BUILD TOO!!! :biggrin:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> yup you keep at it you will own something from everyone on here :0 :biggrin:
> 
> happy biding ill be watching :squint: :cheesy:


ITS NOT THAT IM A LAZY BUILDER AN THINK ITS EASYER JUST TO BUY BUILT MODELS..... I LIKE TO COLLECT THEM..... AN WHY NOT COLLECT FROM THE TOP DOGS ON HERE.....AN YOUR PROB...RIGHT....I WILL HAVE 1,2 OR MORE FROM PEOPLE ON HERE..WHAT YOU GOT FOR SALE...LOL...J/K LOL...BUT AS YOU CAN SEE IN MY BUILD THREAD....I LIKE TO BUILD TOO!!! :biggrin:
[/quote]

i know bro you got sick builds i have a few people in mind and im working on my layitlow collection too :biggrin: sorry for jacking your thread david


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> OK    HERE   IS   MY  NEXT  ITEM  UP  FOR  BIDS !   THIS   MIGHT  LOOK  PLAN   BUT  IT   HAS  A  FULLY   DETAILED  CHASSIE, MOTOR, AND  CUSTOM  MADE  WHEELS ! THE   SHOCKS  ,  SPRINGS  AND  DRIVE SHAFTS   ARE  CUSTOM  MADE  AND THE   MOTOR   IS  FULLY  DETAILED !
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

>


IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?
[/quote]

Yes this is up for auction and it will end on Tuesday night a 12am in the morning !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?


Yes this is up for auction and it will end on Tuesday night a 12am in the morning !
[/quote]
mini..you are a mad man, and this elco "hybrid" is a sick as fuck!! i wish i had the cash, but i got some building skills and a photo graphic memory......im about to to go nutso here!! :biggrin: i got some GP parts to go to a monte, and a left over GN to make sick elco like ur pic?!! time will tell?!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SlammdSonoma_@Sep 16 2010, 11:06 PM~18587153
> *$25  :biggrin:
> 
> im always up for something to work on.
> *




thought you wanted some 1302's you said you couldnt afford? :uh: 

ill go 30.00


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 16 2010, 06:00 PM~18585744
> *How  about  a  GRAND  NATIONAL  ELCO  PROJECT  !
> 
> YOU  WILL  NEED  TO  FINISH  ALL  BODY  WORK  BUT  IT  IS  A  COMPLETE    KIT  WITH  ALL  THE  GN  PARTS  NEEDED  TO  BUILD  A  TURE  LOOKIN  GN  ELCO !
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## SlammdSonoma (Jul 21, 2006)

homeboy i got paid today..and you can have that for $30...i got the bronco..its finished at least..LOL


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)




----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*Yo Slammed ! I got your money order today and the Bronco has been shipped ! It was sent 2day Priorty but being its friday you should have it on Monday ! Thanks for the Bid and for being a repeat customer ! 

Here's your tracking # 0310 0480 0001 1881 4489 *


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> IS THIS A AUCTION? IF SO WHEN DOES IT END?


Yes this is up for auction and it will end on Tuesday night a 12am in the morning !
[/quote]
what happend with this car (gn elco)did anyone bid???if not is it still for sale?


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Sep 13 2010, 06:11 AM~18553097
> *OK    HERE   IS   MY  NEXT  ITEM  UP  FOR  BIDS !   THIS   MIGHT  LOOK  PLAN   BUT  IT   HAS  A  FULLY   DETAILED  CHASSIE, MOTOR, AND  CUSTOM  MADE  WHEELS ! THE   SHOCKS  ,  SPRINGS  AND  DRIVE SHAFTS   ARE  CUSTOM  MADE  AND THE   MOTOR   IS  FULLY  DETAILED !
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet whip


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> Yes this is up for auction and it will end on Tuesday night a 12am in the morning !


what happend with this car (gn elco)did anyone bid???if not is it still for sale?
[/quote]
:yes: did the GN elco sell yet?!


----------



## STREETRACEKING (Oct 6, 2008)

x2


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Ok here is my First Auction of the 2011 year ! 

VERY CLEAN JOHAN CADDY HEARSE/ RESCUE ITEMS ! 

Very clean glass

Really nice chrome bumper front and rear , head lights and other chrome items 

Clear red glass only has 3 roof lights but has both red tail lights 

complete body carrier 

un touched chassie and hood !

Unpainted interior items ! 










































And the Body and dash ONLY to CADDYCARLO ! YOU WILL NEED TO DO ALL THE BODY WORK !










































Remember Your bid covers all shipping cost ! I'll let this run till next Wed at 12am !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

i got $20 on caddycarlo!


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by hocknberry_@Jan 13 2011, 09:55 PM~19590373
> *i got $20 on caddycarlo!
> *


Thanks for your bid but i hope relize that your bid buys EVERYTHING in the post !  !


----------



## hocknberry (May 15, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 08:04 PM~19590515
> *Thanks  for  your  bid  but  i hope  relize  that  your  bid  buys  EVERYTHING  in the  post !   !
> *


oh shit really?!....ok, im cool with that then?! $20 on caddycarlo AND the caddy goodies! :biggrin:


----------



## MayhemKustomz (May 17, 2005)

Preview of whats next on the block? :dunno:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Reverend Hearse_@Sep 9 2010, 05:17 PM~18527726
> *:uh:  :angry:  YOU BETTER CALL ME ASSHOLE.... :angry:  :angry:
> *


 oh God, as soon as I read this,, i started laughing because i knew what was 
coming next...
damm he maid that too easy..


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Jan 13 2011, 07:08 PM~19589715
> *Ok  here    is  my  First  Auction  of the  2011  year  !
> 
> VERY  CLEAN  JOHAN  CADDY  HEARSE/ RESCUE ITEMS !
> ...


 I see my Lincoln in the back ground. :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2011)

$35


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Sorry guys about not updating this auction a ton of snow here so i been pushing that shit out of the drive for some of the old timers on my block !

Looks like 85 has won this one i'll try to find something else to post ! Thanks for all that have bid on this lot !


----------



## chris mineer (Dec 7, 2006)

hay bro i lost your # so i couldnt call u back..give me a call whe you get time


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

*THIS RUNS TILL NEXT THURSDAY APRIL 14,2011*


----------



## Reverend Hearse (Jan 2, 2006)

40 picked up...


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2011, 11:07 AM~20281963
> *THIS  RUNS TILL NEXT THURSDAY APRIL 14,2011
> *


50


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2011, 11:07 AM~20281963
> *THIS  RUNS TILL NEXT THURSDAY APRIL 14,2011
> *


shit this would save me alot of work... :cheesy: im doing a rig for my next build..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 7 2011, 04:27 PM~20284222
> *shit this would save me alot of work... :cheesy:  im doing  a rig for my next build..
> *


I got a totally of 5 rigs and 3 trailers 1 rig has never been started the others are projects or parts for the 2 projects 

This is the other build 


















and the 3rd trailer is a Italia refer that has been started ! I'll sale it all as a lot for $200.00 obo !

I'm hurting real bad so i'm going to look into down sizing my stuff and selling it all off the best i can !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2011, 08:19 PM~20285834
> *I got  a totally  of  5 rigs and  3  trailers  1  rig  has never  been  started  the  others  are  projects  or  parts  for  the  2  projects
> 
> This  is  the  other  build
> ...


 :0 when im broke too.... :angry: shit! guess ill have to sell more stuff to buy more stuff....lol..


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

:drama:


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hydrohype_@Jan 14 2011, 01:06 AM~19593761
> *I see my Lincoln in the back ground. :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

1 DAY LEFT I THINK THE HIGHEST BID AT THIS POINT IS $50.00 


DON'T FORGET THAT YOUR BID PAYS YOUR SHIPPING TO !


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Apr 7 2011, 11:07 AM~20281963
> *THIS  RUNS TILL NEXT THURSDAY APRIL 14,2011
> *


might be 5 min late but 55 bucks.. :happysad:


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 716 LAYIN LOW_@Apr 14 2011, 10:04 PM~20342076
> *might be 5 min late but 55 bucks.. :happysad:
> *


It's not midnight here yet.


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by BiggC_@Apr 14 2011, 10:12 PM~20342138
> *It's not midnight here yet.
> *


lol.....i was watching a movie an fell asleep. :happysad: .i thuoght i missed it. :angry: .... :uh: is it it even thursday...lol...j/p... :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 7 2011, 01:10 PM~20282806
> *50
> *


65 :biggrin:


----------



## 716 LAYIN LOW (Apr 28, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Apr 14 2011, 10:26 PM~20342227
> *65 :biggrin:
> *


sold! :tears: sucks being broke! you got lucky on this one....lol.....if there was a for sale thread where i could sell my shit id have money to buy this...guess ill just have to stop being lazy an make my own....lol...this would have been a good start thuogh....atleast i got some nice ideas from it!!! keep an eye out for the clone :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:dunno:


----------

